# New/Learner Driver Support thread



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've noticed a few driving threads being posted lately, including my own about passing my test, and after speaking to another member via PM about insurance etc, I thought maybe it would be a good idea to post a thread for new and/or learner drivers.  A place to swap ideas about the best first cars, the best places you found for insurance/types of insurance, also just somewhere for learners to shout about good lessons/bad lessons, test nerves - you get the idea.

For myself, atm, the one thing I'm feeling nervous about, when I get my car, is driving alone for the first time. I mightn't have felt so bad about it, but people have sort of made it a big deal by saying that when I first get the car, I should go out by myself. Chances are, me being me, I'd have done that anyway without thinking about it, but people advising me to do just that, has turned what might have been a minor thing, into something bigger.  I know that wasn't their intention, but it never really crossed my mind until they started mentioning it 

Anyone else?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Nah, you'll be fine! when I went to collect my first car, I had to drive it home solo and the garage I bought it from was about an hour away. I was terrified baring in mind I had only ever driven my instructors car, but there is nothing like throwing yourself in at the deep end :thumbup1:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I am a wee bit nervous!
Ive had ten lessons now and i take 5/10 minutes to get into the swing of it. I also have a 21mth old who will be a total distraction throughout!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Do you ever really get over being nervous about driving? I hate hate hate getting infront of the wheel right now. I find it incredibly nerve-wracking (I'm a born worrier and also have anxiety issues). I guess I need more confidence really. I find not driving can stop you doing lots! For example I have to use the bus for everything!


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

When I got my licence, I had to drive back through heavy traffic, down fast roads and some complex lane changes... 

So... My advice. Get in your car, put on the CD player, wind down the window and brass it out! You've been in cars before, you know the deal, you've got a licence... Sod the world and smash out a nice drive home! Take your mates... Have a chat... Let your brain do the work.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I've sent off for my provisional licence today. 

I've drove before and apparently I'm a fast learner but I am super nervous about insurance (ie. what it all means) and the theory test.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Any reasonably inteligent person should be able to do the theory test while drunk, and smoking a spliff... Its all common sense... The hazzard perception is just a case of "dont run over that child who is about to jump in front of you"

insurance is simple...

3rd party = insures the poor guy you just hit
3rd party/fire/theft = insures the guy you hit, and if your car gets nicked or set on fire.
fully comp = Anything happens, you can claim.

Theres always proviso's... Just read your terms.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Starlite said:


> I am a wee bit nervous!
> Ive had ten lessons now and i take 5/10 minutes to get into the swing of it. I also have a 21mth old who will be a total distraction throughout!


10 lessons in, I was still unsure of my abilities, still doubting whether or not I could do it. I think, at that point, I dreaded the next lesson. Didn't help that I'm my own worst enemy and hate making mistakes and being human  That was in ~October. Now I'm glad I stuck it out.



shetlandlover said:


> I've sent off for my provisional licence today.
> 
> I've drove before and apparently I'm a fast learner but I am super nervous about insurance (ie. what it all means) and the theory test.


Insurance is a hell of a wake-up call for new drivers, but you learn pretty sharpish what it all means when you're faced with it. :frown2:

As for the theory, for me, it was more the Hazard Perception that worried me, so I got the Driving Test Success (All tests) CD ROM and I passed first time with flying colours.



labradrk said:


> Nah, you'll be fine! *when I went to collect my first car, I had to drive it home solo and the garage I bought it from was about an hour away*. I was terrified baring in mind I had only ever driven my instructors car, but there is nothing like throwing yourself in at the deep end :thumbup1:


I think that's what my brother is conspiring to get me to do :sosp: He's helping me look for cars (which is great), but while I'm looking at local areas like Gateshead, South Shields etc, he's looking at ... Cramlington, Sunderland and Whitley Bay (I'm somewhere between Hebburn and Jarrow) :yikes:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> As for the theory, for me, it was more the Hazard Perception that worried me, so I got the Driving Test Success (All tests) CD ROM and I passed first time with flying colours.


I may get this, will google it and see if I can buy one. I'm pretty aware of dangers and monitor everything but knowing me, I will panic as it's a test and fail.:frown2:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I may get this, will google it and see if I can buy one. I'm pretty aware of dangers and monitor everything but knowing me, I will panic as it's a test and fail.:frown2:


I did a motorcycle theory (pretty much the same) but I found for hazard perception click for anything that flashes or moves!! 

If you go on the direct gov site they have some practice tests  Will see if I can find them


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

https://www.gov.uk/practise-your-driving-theory-test


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

la468 said:


> Do you ever really get over being nervous about driving? I hate hate hate getting infront of the wheel right now. I find it incredibly nerve-wracking (I'm a born worrier and also have anxiety issues). I guess I need more confidence really. I find not driving can stop you doing lots! For example I have to use the bus for everything!


You definitely do. I don't have a car licence, I have a motorbike one. When I'd just passed, I didn't insure my moped for 5 months, until my dad sat me down and just insured it for me. I absolutely had to go out on it then, and I was terrified! I got used to it in pretty short order though, it becomes as everyday as brushing your teeth, it really does.

I found the trick for me was not thinking about the things that might happen, and just doing it. Like, oh my God, what if I slip on the gravel outside my house? Or if my (50cc) moped conks out going up that hill? Or I stall at a junction? It's fine. If that stuff happens, disaster doesn't strike. It's normal. B*gger everyone else, they all had to learn at some point!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What a great idea for a thread  I will contribute more to this once I've got my internet sorted, I'm trying to contend with my phone at the moment and its not going well  but I will add more soon


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

When I passed Hubby bought me a brand new mini and off we went to collect it ..Then he decided he had better drive it home and left me to drive his old van , no rear windows and BIG blind spots....

We were all learners/new drivers once, weve all made silly mistakes , all had bumps and scrapes..Its all part of the experience.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

5headh said:


> I did a motorcycle theory (pretty much the same) *but I found for hazard perception click for anything that flashes or moves!! *
> 
> If you go on the direct gov site they have some practice tests  Will see if I can find them


They penalize you for that now  If you click too many times, you'll fail that clip, so you do actually have to think about it now. 



shetlandlover said:


> I may get this, will google it and see if I can buy one. I'm pretty aware of dangers and monitor everything but knowing me, I will panic as it's a test and fail.:frown2:


For the theory, I was fine until the day, when despite looking up the address and knowing roughly where it was, I still managed to get lost  THEN I started the panicking. It didn't help that I'd passed 2 mocks that morning so managed to convince myself I'd fail the actual one. 

Once I got into the test itself though, I was fine. :thumbup1:

If you can find a way of controlling your nerves in the test, you'll be fine (that, IMHO goes for both the theory and the practical). As Chris has already said, a lot of the theory is just common sense.



5headh said:


> https://www.gov.uk/practise-your-driving-theory-test


.

Do they refresh the tests everyday though?  Or are they the same tests? If they put new ones up every day they'll be a great help to learners but I'd still recommend the CD Rom because it records your progress (giving you an idea of when you're ready for the theory), has pretty much all the questions you'll find on the theory test, so if you can pass so many of CD Rom's tests, you should be fine in your theory - and it's cheap enough from Amazon. 

Although OP here is not a particularly happy bunny because mine cost me a tenner :sneaky2:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

dorrit said:


> When I passed Hubby bought me a brand new mini and off we went to collect it ..Then he decided he had better drive it home and left me to drive his old van , no rear windows and BIG blind spots....
> 
> We were all learners/new drivers once, weve all made silly mistakes , all had bumps and scrapes..Its all part of the experience.


Charming your hubby, ain't he?  "Here's you new car ... but I'll drive it home and you can have the van" :lol:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I may get this, will google it and see if I can buy one. I'm pretty aware of dangers and monitor everything but knowing me, I will panic as it's a test and fail.:frown2:


I thought that as well but honestly its fine! Dont click click click on the hazard as they will fail you for overclicking, they know when people are taking the piss lol x


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Charming your hubby, ain't he?  "Here's you new car ... but I'll drive it home and you can have the van" :lol:


oh he gets better...He parked the mini and the van in the drive..

The next day I was going out he sat me down and said ..'if you have a bump dont panic, dont scream, dont cry, just calmly exchange details and leave it to the insurence after all cars are just tin cans on wheels as long as you are ok'

Reversing out of the drive which was quite narrow I just ticked his bumper with mine.. Thought s0d it, and carried on...

Came home to find him jumping up and down 'you hit my van... you just reversed up and hit it and you didnt even stop or get out and look...you hit my van'

I told him 'honey calm down, Im fine and unhurt ...I already know the other drivers details and as its just a tin can whats the problem'?

I thought he was going to have a stroke right then and there!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's a question that's really been bugging me, and I'm wondering if the more experienced drivers can help:

You need insurance in order to drive - that's the law and I have no problem with it. BUT. Where do you stand when you get a brand new car and are driving it home? You need insurance to drive the car, but you need the number plate of the car in order to get it insured, and unless you have an insurance broker's number saved in your phone, you'll have to get the car home before you can get it insured :blink: :crazy:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Here's a question that's really been bugging me, and I'm wondering if the more experienced drivers can help:
> 
> You need insurance in order to drive - that's the law and I have no problem with it. BUT. Where do you stand when you get a brand new car and are driving it home? You need insurance to drive the car, but you need the number plate of the car in order to get it insured, and unless you have an insurance broker's number saved in your phone, you'll have to get the car home before you can get it insured :blink: :crazy:


You have to sort insurance before your allowed to leave.
You could also get a 24hr temp insurance to get home instead


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

dorrit said:


> oh he gets better...He parked the mini and the van in the drive..
> 
> The next day I was going out he sat me down and said ..'if you have a bump dont panic, dont scream, dont cry, just calmly exchange details and leave it to the insurence after all cars are just tin cans on wheels as long as you are ok'
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO. :lol: :lol: :lol: That's priceless. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Starlite said:


> You have to sort insurance before your allowed to leave.
> You could also get a 24hr temp insurance to get home instead


Ah. Thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Ah. Thank you :thumbup1:


my ex bought a new car from a dealer, took hours to get insurance sorted so we were in the lot taking up room


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

linznmilly said:


> *they penalize you for that now  if you click too many times, you'll fail that clip, so you do actually have to think about it now. *
> 
> awww no!!  i would love to have a go at hazard perception again now i have been on the roads for a while expecially with a motorbike as you are always thinking ahead
> .
> ...


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> For myself, atm, the one thing I'm feeling nervous about, when I get my car, is driving alone for the first time. I mightn't have felt so bad about it, but people have sort of made it a big deal by saying that when I first get the car, I should go out by myself. Chances are, me being me, I'd have done that anyway without thinking about it, but people advising me to do just that, has turned what might have been a minor thing, into something bigger.  I know that wasn't their intention, but it never really crossed my mind until they started mentioning it
> 
> Anyone else?


Advice on 'first solo drive' - if you're a bit worried after passing your test, ask for one or two follow up lessons with your instructor in your own car. I did this as soon as my first car was picked up, and found it really helpful - it was a bit weird having to acclimatise to a completely different vehicle after driving solely the instructor's car for so long.


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Here's a question that's really been bugging me, and I'm wondering if the more experienced drivers can help:
> 
> You need insurance in order to drive - that's the law and I have no problem with it. BUT. Where do you stand when you get a brand new car and are driving it home? You need insurance to drive the car, but you need the number plate of the car in order to get it insured, and unless you have an insurance broker's number saved in your phone, you'll have to get the car home before you can get it insured :blink: :crazy:


The dealership will know the registration the car will be registered with before you pick it up. Just give them a call in advance (in my experience, about a week is usually plenty of time), ask for the registration, they'll provide, and you can sort out insurance to start on the pick-up date. A week gives you plenty of time to shop around for a decent quote too.

When you do this, you'll need all the details about the car - as the registration hasn't actually been allocated to the DVLA database, the insurer won't be able to find these automatically, so you'll need to give them the make, model, etc.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Once you've passed you're test and been driving for a while, don't be afraid to ask for top up instruction, either from a new one or your old one if he/she is still around. I've had a lesson from my old instructor this month on parking and general driving, we did it in my car so it ended up being a free one
When I first started driving alone, I started on short trips and built up from there.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Ooo I've got lesson number 7 at 10am, today it's manouvers and the side roads are all snowy/slushy so it should be interesting. I'm suprised how well I'm doing considering how scared I was of driving before I started my lessons, I'm not scared at all now before lessons and actually can't wait to get going, my instructor is brill though 

I haven't booked my theory yet but have been practicing, the HPT is a pain in the bum because you have to start clicking as soon as you notice a hazard developing, in one practice vid you have to do your first click as soon as you spot a lorry on the other side of the road which has it's right indicator on, if you click later you don't get the full points. It's very tricky.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

you also should learn to drive in all weathers inc snow unless the instructor can't physically get the car out then that's understandable.


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

Rikalaily said:


> Ooo I've got lesson number 7 at 10am, today it's manouvers and the side roads are all snowy/slushy so it should be interesting. I'm suprised how well I'm doing considering how scared I was of driving before I started my lessons, I'm not scared at all now before lessons and actually can't wait to get going, my instructor is brill though
> 
> I haven't booked my theory yet but have been practicing, the HPT is a pain in the bum because you have to start clicking as soon as you notice a hazard developing, in one practice vid you have to do your first click as soon as you spot a lorry on the other side of the road which has it's right indicator on, if you click later you don't get the full points. It's very tricky.


Not sure how much HPT has changed since I took it (it had only been introduced quite recently at the time), but it's a lot more straightforward than they make it out to be - a vague click at roughly the right time seems to award ample points for a pass. Wouldn't worry about this too much!


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Gah, driving lesson cancelled. Haven't got one next week either because she's away. Bloody gutted, it's the only 'me' time I get


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

So glad for this thread!! I've had about 10 lessons now and I don't think I'm improving anymore, thinking about changing instructors. I'm 6 months pregnant, and I NEED to be passed by June... Don't know if it's going to be doable!!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

AngelEyes92 said:


> So glad for this thread!! I've had about 10 lessons now and I don't think I'm improving anymore, thinking about changing instructors. I'm 6 months pregnant, and I NEED to be passed by June... Don't know if it's going to be doable!!


I found my lessons were pretty repetitive once I got all the maneuvers out of the way and was just driving around, practicing general driving, usually with a manouver thrown in, maybe working on something I'd screwed up previous lesson.

I also went through a phase where every lesson, all my instructor was saying was "you can drive - now we just need to work on planning and observation"  Then, about 2 weeks before I put in for my practical, suddenly it just clicked.

It's all about what happens on the day though. Sometimes you'll have a good lesson - and you'll get to know yourself when you've driven well - and others you won't do so well. I'm not saying stick with your instructor - that's entirely down to you. If you're not happy, maybe it would be better to try someone else.

And please don't be like me. Don't be so hard on yourself, because I was kicking myself from one lesson to the next if I screwed something up


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris Swansea said:


> Any reasonably inteligent person should be able to do the theory test while drunk, and smoking a spliff... Its all common sense... The hazzard perception is just a case of "dont run over that child who is about to jump in front of you"
> 
> insurance is simple...
> 
> ...


So did you start driving after 1997 then? If not then I assume you have never taken the theory test nor the hazard perception which was introduced even later.

All I will say as a professional, OP, is when you get your car, pick a quiet time of day, get in and drive it round the block. That is all, do not under any circumstances take anyone with you, not even a child. I have seen people too scared to go alone, take someone along, then are forever scared to go it alone. You will feel odd to start with, but just round the block will get you over that.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> So did you start driving after 1997 then? If not then I assume you have never taken the theory test nor the hazard perception which was introduced even later.
> 
> All I will say as a professional, OP, is when you get your car, pick a quiet time of day, get in and drive it round the block. That is all, do not under any circumstances take anyone with you, not even a child. I have seen people too scared to go alone, take someone along, then are forever scared to go it alone. You will feel odd to start with, but just round the block will get you over that.


I took a theory test and hazzard perception test in 2007 for my bike, then again about 5 months ago for my car licence.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> So glad for this thread!! I've had about 10 lessons now and I don't think I'm improving anymore, thinking about changing instructors. I'm 6 months pregnant, and I NEED to be passed by June... Don't know if it's going to be doable!!


I presume you're learning in a manual car? Ever considered automatic car with no gears? I was struggling in manual and since I changed to automatic I never looked back


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> So did you start driving after 1997 then? If not then I assume you have never taken the theory test nor the hazard perception which was introduced even later.
> 
> *All I will say as a professional, OP, is when you get your car, pick a quiet time of day, get in and drive it round the block. That is all, do not under any circumstances take anyone with you, not even a child*. I have seen people too scared to go alone, take someone along, then are forever scared to go it alone. You will feel odd to start with, but just round the block will get you over that.


Yeah, I will do.  You're actually the 3rd person to tell me that 

Just hope something comes along soon, because while part of me is nervous about driving alone, the other part can't wait and is now losing patience.  But, as my mam has said, it'll all be worth it when I find a car that I like.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm due to take my test soon. 
Not long bought a car, a little micra, and i'm hoping to be done by May. 

The cheapest insurance quote i've had is off Admiral, for £1200 something, but that is with putting my dad on my policy as a named driver. 

Also i know pass plus and that little black box thing can bring insurance down too.

I love driving, my instructor just sits back and relaxes and just tells me which way to go, will tell me what manoever to do etc, so i'm pretty confident my test will go well. 

I'm also a bit worried about being alone in my car for the first time though! I'm scared i'll forget what to do...even though now i don't even think about it, it just comes natural to me. 

Can't wait for the independence it will bring though and being able to take my dogs on nice walks.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

The only other advice I can add is to get on the motorway as soon as you can. A lot of my friends put it off for ages, and some still wouldn't drive on motorways for several years after passing - putting it off just built up their nerves into an irrational fear.

Being in a longish distance relationship at the time I didn't have much choice. The day I got my first car I took my nan on a trip up a few junctions of the M1; the following day I drove from Bedfordshire to Bromley on the M1 and M25, inc doing the Dartford crossing. I've lived on motorways ever since. Don't think too much about them - they're not really any different to dual carriageways.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah I went on motorways due to wanting to do agility shows with my dogs so I had motivation to do it, but they are very easy.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

As a recently qualified ADI feel free to ask questions I'll do my best to help. 

Jumping in at the deep end is sometimes the only way!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I'm due to take my test soon.
> Not long bought a car, a little micra, and i'm hoping to be done by May.
> 
> The cheapest insurance quote i've had is off Admiral, for £1200 something, but that is with putting my dad on my policy as a named driver.
> ...


They help - in _theory_, but having messed around with it a bit, comparing full licence with pass plus, with just a full licence, it hasn't seemed to have helped much at all. Having said that, I'd be interested in finding out more about black box insurance, because I couldn't find much in the way of quotes, or how/where to get it installed.

I'll be putting my dad on my insurance too, but mine varies depending on which car make/model I'm playing _Lets Look at Insurance Quotes Again_ with at the time.

Can I just ask how old your Micra is? It's just a Micra is one of the models I've been looking at insurance quotes for and mine's substantially higher than that. That could be because I'm going to need business car insurance for the kind of work I do, though.

I have just today carried out my own test drive on a car for the first time, but sadly it was only around the car park, never even got out of first, so I walked away. I know 1st and Reverse work fine but I couldn't exactly put it through its paces. On the plus side, I have practiced a few reverse turns :thumbup:

I think I'll ask if my mam will be willing to put me on her insurance until I get my own car - just so that I don't go rusty while I'm waiting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Chris Swansea said:


> Any reasonably inteligent person should be able to do the theory test while drunk, and smoking a spliff... Its all common sense... The hazzard perception is just a case of "dont run over that child who is about to jump in front of you"
> 
> insurance is simple...
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I failed my theory test twice, while sober! :lol: 
It doesn't reflect on intelligence at all though really.

Have taken a very long break from driving. Failed several tests and tbh it really really knocked my confidence. I'll have to take my theory test again come september. (oh joy!)

BUT I plan to do a CBT soon. So that may help.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Can I just ask how old your Micra is? It's just a Micra is one of the models I've been looking at insurance quotes for and mine's substantially higher than that. That could be because I'm going to need business car insurance for the kind of work I do, though.


It's a 2000 reg, so the older type. 
It also differs to area. I put in my postcode and my dads postcode, and it gave me a few hundred pounds difference!!! My dad literally lives 3 mins at the bottom of my road!

Also, i'm putting that mine will be in a locked garage and only do about 5000 miles a year.

So maybe that's why yours is coming out higher? although needing business insurance won't help.

Someone told me to look on Parkers website, it tells you what insurance group different cars are in.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> It's a 2000 reg, so the older type.
> It also differs to area. I put in my postcode and my dads postcode, and it gave me a few hundred pounds difference!!! My dad literally lives 3 mins at the bottom of my road!


That's the same age as the one I was looking at.



> Also, i'm putting that mine will be in a locked garage and only do about 5000 miles a year.


Unfortunately I don't have access to a locked garage at present. Might see if I can go on a waiting list for one though.



> *Someone told me to look on Parkers website, it tells you what insurance group different cars are in*.


I came across that site quite by accident, but it's a Godsend for giving you an idea of what band the car you're looking at will be in. :thumbup1:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

How old are you? I'm 28 and my insurance was 776 this year with admiral just one no fault claim and a notification.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> How old are you? I'm 28 and my insurance was 776 this year with admiral just one no fault claim and a notification.


I'm 29.

Mam's with (or WAS with) Admiral, but she had problems with them, which is kind of putting me off using them, even if they are cheapest (but IME, so far, they're not).

Like I said though, it could be down to the kind of insurance I'll need, and where the car's going to be parked.

Have just enquired about a 52 Reg Saxo :thumbup:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

*I have a car* :w00t: :w00t: (and yes, I have it insured, too )

A little Nissan Micra  I went to see it at between 5 and 6 tonight, drove it with my mam in the passenger seat from Sunderland to hers in South Shields, stopped for a coffee, and drove the rest of the way home by myself.  In the dark. :w00t:

Can't believe how comfortable and confident I was driving alone for the first time (admittedly, I stuck to a route my instructor would have taken me on, just for the familiarity of the route for now), but now it's hard to believe how nervous I was of driving alone for the first time.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

ahh congrats on your little car. I bet you can't stop looking at it and smiling...i couldn't when i got mine home haha. 

If you don't me asking, who did you get insurance with in the end and how much? 
So far Admiral are still the cheapest quote for me...i'm 24, but i don't think it matters a whole lot if you've only just passed.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> ahh congrats on your little car. I bet you can't stop looking at it and smiling...i couldn't when i got mine home haha.
> 
> If you don't me asking, who did you get insurance with in the end and how much?
> So far Admiral are still the cheapest quote for me...i'm 24, but i don't think it matters a whole lot if you've only just passed.


I can't, and I've found it hard to walk away from it  God knows what I'm going to be like tonight ... Is it possible to get SA from a car, do you think?  

I'm with Aviva. Depending on which car I was looking at insurance for, I found either them, or going on comparethemarket.com the cheapest, but for the Micra, Aviva was cheapest.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

LOL the other day i actually went and just sat in my car with the radio on....just cuz i can lool 

Hmm, i'll have to look at Aviva again. I did compare the market, money supermarket, and confused.com. 

Is it a lot more to get business insurance than just 'normal' insurance or just a bit more?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

DollyGirl08 said:


> *LOL the other day i actually went and just sat in my car with the radio on....just cuz i can lool *
> 
> Hmm, i'll have to look at Aviva again. I did compare the market, money supermarket, and confused.com.
> 
> Is it a lot more to get business insurance than just 'normal' insurance or just a bit more?


i did that with my first car! (fitted the radio cassette myself first tho)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> LOL the other day i actually went and just sat in my car with the radio on....just cuz i can lool
> 
> Hmm, i'll have to look at Aviva again. I did compare the market, money supermarket, and confused.com.
> 
> Is it a lot more to get business insurance than just 'normal' insurance or just a bit more?


Given your quote of £1200, about £600 more, if you pay monthly, but that's with having to leave it on the road too. I'll be enquiring about a garage first thing tomorrow :thumbup: but I won't be holding my breath as bro's been on the waiting list for 2 years and is still waiting - that's with garages right behind his house. :frown2:

As for the comparison sites, I couldn't believe the difference in the quotes they gave.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Shameless bump


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations on getting your car!

Can't say i'm not jealous, i'm really struggling to find anything affordable - either the insurance is relatively cheap but the car is too expensive/impractical or the car is affordable but the insurance is silly.

Just had a look at a couple of quotes from Aviva and they're more than double my cheapest quotes from comparethemarket! I can't believe how much they differ! The cheapest quote I've found was just over £1400 with Diamond on a bloody Smart car  which is a bit out of my price range (I really can't afford anything over £1000 with insurance) and not very practical for having a big dog, which is next on my list after a car 

I'm pleased for you getting your little car, enjoy it


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Congratulations on getting your car!
> 
> Can't say i'm not jealous, i'm really struggling to find anything affordable - either the insurance is relatively cheap but the car is too expensive/impractical or the car is affordable but the insurance is silly.
> 
> ...


I was in the same boat, but I'm extremely lucky. My brother bought the car for me (I contributed a total of £50 ), my mum has paid the first month's insurance and I'll take over after that. I'll pay them back as and when I can


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just wondering.

Could this thread be made a sticky? :blushing: Just so that any new/learning drivers who haven't seen it know it's there for them.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, that's the last Taboo out of the way. I've just done The Motorway. 

OK, only a 2-lane motorway, but it still had blue signs, cats-eyes and the NSL.  

I was going to go with a relative - either C (my brother) or mam, but after waking up from an afternoon nap and not really knowing what day it was (THAT kind of nap ) I just decided to go for it - alone - and am pleased to say I survived.  :001_tt2:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

The driving test is supposedly harder than ever yet driving standards are falling, thats hard to understand

Ive driven 30,000 miles a year for the last 20 years, cars, trucks and vans, i can pull out of our car park at 7am (country road) and someone is guaranteed to barrel up my rear, headlamps on while i stick to speed limits, the ones oncoming along a single track road never want to give way, i spend half my time avoiding potholes and the other half avoiding idiots or trying to decide their next move, i came down the M6 and onto the M42 north yesterday and watched 1 guy change lanes 4 times without indicating till he settled in 1 lane, everyone uses mobile phones, no-one indicates, car drivers behave as if trucks shouldnt be on the roads, buses SHOULDNT be on the roads, i had a motorcyclist pass me while i was in the outside lane, using the gap between me and the armco barrier.......

if i was a copper id have a field day starting with van drivers doing 70 on dual carriageways


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I got an in car camera last month, I clocked up 4 major idiots already
idiot no 2 - YouTube
idiot no 3 close call to a red light jumper - YouTube
Idiots 4 and 5 same mistake - YouTube

Too many minor ones to count but not signalling or misusing it is one of my pet hates


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just having yet another trawl through the car insurance sites and got to the 'employment' box on my details.... there was a drop down box with a list of occupations so I decided to look through them (I have no idea why, i'm very bored!) and I am glad I did, here is a small selection of my favourite occupations that the Co-op have listed:

Chicken Chaser
Chicken Sexer
Junk Shop Proprietor
Kissagram Person
Pig Man
Pig Manager
Terrier

    who has these jobs? I am seriously considering a career as a Chicken Chaser!! Or maybe it would make my insurance cheaper if I put it in the dogs names, since they're all Terriers


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

When you first pass your test, and are on your own, its nerve wracking, but it soon becomes second nature!! I have been driving now for 3 years, and even driven in other countries!!

I tended to find Endsleigh or Admiral where cheapest. I would avoid such companies as Elephant because they go under different names and they are kack in my experience!!

and don't work in a casino.... quotes treble :/


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Just having yet another trawl through the car insurance sites and got to the 'employment' box on my details.... there was a drop down box with a list of occupations so I decided to look through them (I have no idea why, i'm very bored!) and I am glad I did, here is a small selection of my favourite occupations that the Co-op have listed:
> 
> Chicken Chaser
> Chicken Sexer
> ...


Have you seen the ones listed on Direct Line?

Aerial Erector
Agony Aunt
Agronomist
Aircraft Buyer
Alarm Consultant
Allergist (Isn't that just a specialist Doctor? )
Aquarist
Aquiculturist 
Artificial Limb Fitter
Astrobiologist
Astronaught

And that's just the A's Under B you have

BBC employee (Clerical or Stage Hand)
Bridge Keeper

Clinic Coder :huh:

Methinks this is somethiong I could spend all day doing, so I'll stop there :lol:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> The driving test is supposedly harder than ever yet driving standards are falling, thats hard to understand
> 
> Ive driven 30,000 miles a year for the last 20 years, cars, trucks and vans, i can pull out of our car park at 7am (country road) and someone is guaranteed to barrel up my rear, headlamps on while i stick to speed limits, the ones oncoming along a single track road never want to give way, i spend half my time avoiding potholes and the other half avoiding idiots or trying to decide their next move, i came down the M6 and onto the M42 north yesterday and watched 1 guy change lanes 4 times without indicating till he settled in 1 lane, everyone uses mobile phones, no-one indicates, car drivers behave as if trucks shouldnt be on the roads, buses SHOULDNT be on the roads, i had a motorcyclist pass me while i was in the outside lane, using the gap between me and the armco barrier.......
> 
> if i was a copper id have a field day starting with van drivers doing 70 on dual carriageways





Wiz201 said:


> I got an in car camera last month, I clocked up 4 major idiots already
> idiot no 2 - YouTube
> idiot no 3 close call to a red light jumper - YouTube
> Idiots 4 and 5 same mistake - YouTube
> ...


Slightly OT but you both have a point. I just concentrate on my own driving standards and worry about _my _driving. Must say I wouldn't be surprised if some of the drivers on the motorway yesterday were wondering who in their right mind would give me a licence, but hey, it was my first time on the A194 :blushing:



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *When you first pass your test, and are on your own, its nerve wracking*, but it soon becomes second nature!! I have been driving now for 3 years, and even driven in other countries!!
> 
> I tended to find Endsleigh or Admiral where cheapest. I would avoid such companies as Elephant because they go under different names and they are kack in my experience!!
> ...


The bit in Bold is very true. I'd also add, don't be tempted just to buy the first tin can with 4 wheels and an engine. If it doesn't feel right, or you're unsure, walk away. The right car will find you eventually, and that nerve-wracking first solo drive isn't quite so nerve-wracking. It wasn't for me, anyway.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

using the admiral site we found that a guy with a partner got quoted less than a married guy, so our lad suddenly had a GF...lol

red cars cost more to insure

and admiral are elephant by a different name and gocompare own both


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> When you first pass your test, and are on your own, its nerve wracking


i was never bothered in cars but then got a job driving a 7.5tonner (had C1+E on my licence) and that was scary the 1st day


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Have you seen the ones listed on Direct Line?
> 
> Aerial Erector
> Agony Aunt
> ...


I once sold a car to someone who extracted bull semen (he had vials of it in his boot) and someone else who was a professional Steve Irwin impersonator


----------



## dog4god (Jan 15, 2013)

When i passed, my instructor gave me a lesson driving on the motorway, don't know if they still do this but i found this helped.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

dog4god said:


> When i passed, my instructor gave me a lesson driving on the motorway, don't know if they still do this but i found this helped.


They do, but they call it Pass Plus and charge you for 6 extra lessons (what they charge depends on the instructor/area you live in, etc, but there's one driving school here that charges £120), covering motorways, dual carriageways, all weather driving, night time driving, town and rural area driving:
https://www.gov.uk/pass-plus/how-pass-plus-training-works


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I just booked my practical for the end of May....whaaaaaaa!!! 

I'm rubbish at driving. Really rubbish! Been taking lessons for...ages! 

When I was getting insurance quotes, I noticed sometimes fully comp is cheaper than third party...so I guess always play around what the options (providing its acurate of course) and see what you get...


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dober said:


> I just booked my practical for the end of May....whaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> I'm rubbish at driving. Really rubbish! Been taking lessons for...ages!
> 
> When I was getting insurance quotes, I noticed sometimes fully comp is cheaper than third party...so I guess always play around what the options (providing its acurate of course) and see what you get...


I won't wish you luck in case I jinx you, but I will be thinking of you. I booked mine exactly 2 weeks and 1 day before I sat the test - I couldn't have waited 2 months. 

The best advice I can give you is - control the nerves and the test will take care of itself. I completely banjaxed my pre-test, but by the time I got into the car for my test, my nerves were well and truly under control  :lol:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Another slightly OT post, but can someone please explain to me why people have their lights on - _during the day_ when the sun is shining and visibility is excellent? I know if it's foggy or visibility is poor, I can understand people using their lights - but when it's a glorious day outside?  ut: There's been so many today that I can't count.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

thought i would add my embarrsing story on here seems as i dont get on much 

Passed my test 4th March 2013! (yes that new)
Went to hospital for an appointment on 17th March and the maternity car park is soooo tiny! Ive never been to Lincoln hospitial before so first i had the task of finding it and doing my first 7 mile Journey. Then when i got there i couldnt park! There was 2 spaces left, both very very small and i was so scared i was going to bump this other car that i had to ask some random guy to park for me! I just wanted the ground to swollow me up! 

i did learn in a small car, my car is long! Thats my excuse and im sticking with it! lol


----------



## dog4god (Jan 15, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Another slightly OT post, but can someone please explain to me why people have their lights on - _during the day_ when the sun is shining and visibility is excellent? I know if it's foggy or visibility is poor, I can understand people using their lights - but when it's a glorious day outside?  ut: There's been so many today that I can't count.


Lots of cars have automatic lights that come on when you start the car.

My mate was having a driving lesson and he approached a one way system with two lines of traffic, the instructor asked him to get in to the right side lane, he turned right, opps the wrong way...


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Another slightly OT post, but can someone please explain to me why people have their lights on - _during the day_ when the sun is shining and visibility is excellent? I know if it's foggy or visibility is poor, I can understand people using their lights - but when it's a glorious day outside?  ut: There's been so many today that I can't count.


my Husbands car has side lights on automaticly. When i took it to my sisters house and i got back before her she was trying to tell me i had my lights on!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Another slightly OT post, but can someone please explain to me why people have their lights on - _during the day_ when the sun is shining and visibility is excellent? I know if it's foggy or visibility is poor, I can understand people using their lights - but when it's a glorious day outside?  ut: There's been so many today that I can't count.


New cars nowadays have daylight headlights on, makes a difference to other drivers.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

dog4god said:


> Lots of cars have automatic lights that come on when you start the car.
> 
> My mate was having a driving lesson and he approached a one way system with two lines of traffic, the instructor asked him to get in to the right side lane, he turned right, opps the wrong way...





vickie1985 said:


> my Husbands car has side lights on automaticly. When i took it to my sisters house and i got back before her she was trying to tell me i had my lights on!


Is there no way to turn them off though? Even if they were programmed to come on automatically during the dusk/night time driving, I could understand, but when it's mid-morning with good visibility?

Not that I'm really bothered, more curious.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> New cars nowadays have daylight headlights on, makes a difference to other drivers.


Yes, one of the cars I saw with its lights on had these day lights on, and they're obvious that they're for daytime use only - I wouldn't have thought they'd illuminate much past the car at night, but I'm talking about the dipped headlights you'd normally to see when driving after dark.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Chris Swansea said:


> When I got my licence, I had to drive back through heavy traffic, down fast roads and some complex lane changes...
> 
> So... My advice. Get in your car, put on the CD player, wind down the window and brass it out! You've been in cars before, you know the deal, you've got a licence... Sod the world and smash out a nice drive home! Take your mates... Have a chat... Let your brain do the work.


This is the very thing the government are trying to bring laws in against - if your name does indicate where you live, then you will no doubt be aware of the ongoing incidents on local roads.

===================

To the OP - don't be nervous - but don't be over confident either - both are not good traits in any driver - whether you've been on the road 10 minutes or 30 years.

If your examiner didn't think you were fit to hold a license, you wouldn't have one.

I do sometimes think it is good if you can actually have your own (or at least access to) a car for as soon as you pass your test - then you don't really have to time to think too deeply about it.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

son jusy been on an under 17 driving experience


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Yes, one of the cars I saw with its lights on had these day lights on, and they're obvious that they're for daytime use only - I wouldn't have thought they'd illuminate much past the car at night, but I'm talking about the dipped headlights you'd normally to see when driving after dark.


I almost always drive with sidelights on, since anything that makes my car more visible is ok by me. Some of the new daytime running lights are ridiculous though - the Citroen DS looks like it has the Death Star's laser attached to the bumper


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

negative creep said:


> I almost always drive with sidelights on, since anything that makes my car more visible is ok by me. Some of the new daytime running lights are ridiculous though - the Citroen DS looks like it has the Death Star's laser attached to the bumper


Thanks to led running lights being 'cool' nowadays, the worst thing i have ever seen was a Mercedes ML with an led three pointed star in the grill...oh dear...


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

for my daughters 21st we traded in "wee percy" 53 plate polo.....leaking like the titanic!.....for" 60 plate polo percy" now a fashion designer in conjunction with volkswagon invented him,small stunning car.although thank god he dosent run on electricity....lights on a start up! whats the point?....volvo started this yrs ago! is it dark 24 7 where the volvo originates? .


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

mollydog07 said:


> volvo started this yrs ago! is it dark 24 7 where the volvo originates? .


Scandinavia? Yes it is near the Artic circle, and pretty low sunlight levels for the rest of the country :wink5:


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

negative creep said:


> Scandinavia? Yes it is near the Artic circle, and pretty low sunlight levels for the rest of the country :wink5:


well wee percys volkswagon!...german?....hows their lights on 24 7?.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

mollydog07 said:


> well wee percys volkswagon!...german?....hows their lights on 24 7?.


If Percy is a 2011 reg car...its the law for drl's...


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

jon bda said:


> If Percy is a 2011 reg car...its the law for drl's...


its a 60 plate?....was designed by walter de silva(who).nice little car nippy.low tax.low running costs .hope percy 53 probs dont resurface!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Another slightly OT post, but can someone please explain to me why people have their lights on - _during the day_ when the sun is shining and visibility is excellent? I know if it's foggy or visibility is poor, I can understand people using their lights - but when it's a glorious day outside?  ut: There's been so many today that I can't count.


Volvos are made to have their lights permanently on (costs me a darn fortune in bulbs!!!)

There are some other manufacturers now where this is the case for newer cars - then there are other cars where the lights are environment reactive - so they come on at dusk and strengthen as night falls - then go off in daylight if driving early in the morning


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

swarthy said:


> Volvos are made to have their lights permanently on (costs me a darn fortune in bulbs!!!)
> 
> There are some other manufacturers now where this is the case for newer cars - then there are other cars where the lights are environment reactive - so they come on at dusk and strengthen as night falls - then go off in daylight if driving early in the morning


get an audi! .....my lights only on if i put em on!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Volvos are made to have their lights permanently on (costs me a darn fortune in bulbs!!!)
> 
> There are some other manufacturers now where this is the case for newer cars - *then there are other cars where the lights are environment reactive - so they come on at dusk and strengthen as night falls - then go off in daylight if driving early in the morning*


I was talking about this to my brother and my dad last night (family night out). Bro has a car with environment-reactive lights, which I can completely understand - he goes through a tunnel, lights come on, visibilty reduces, lights come on, dusk/night, lights come on, but during the day, in good visibility, the lights stay off - all of that makes perfect sense, but when the weather/visibility is like it is in these pics (I feel like I'm advertising my own threads here :lol: but it saves me from posting the pics again :001_tt2:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/299587-max-milly-go-beach.html

I don't understand why they need their lights on.

Unless every car I saw with the lights on was a Volvo  That's possible - I was't taking much notice of the make/model :blushing:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I was in the habit of leaving my lights on when the car was parked... and used to run down the battery!!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just another bump really.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

After my lesson was cancelled due to the snow, the next weekend (Easter weekend) my instructor was away so I have a double double lesson booked for this Saturday. I'm a bit worried about the length of it as a normal double lesson tires me out but I'm hoping I'll be ok. It's manouvers and parking being covered. Still haven't booked my theory but have downloaded an app which has the HPT on it too so have been cramming.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rikalaily said:


> After my lesson was cancelled due to the snow, the next weekend (Easter weekend) my instructor was away so I have a double double lesson booked for this Saturday. I'm a bit worried about the length of it as a normal double lesson tires me out but I'm hoping I'll be ok. It's manouvers and parking being covered. Still haven't booked my theory but have downloaded an app which has the HPT on it too so have been cramming.


Sometimes a week or 2 off can actually help with lessons. I once went 3 weeks without a lesson and all that suffered was my planning and observation.

As for the length of the lesson, I'm sure you'll be fine  I worried about driving for the hour's pre-test, then getting straight back in the car and doing another 40 mins for the test.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Help 

I've had a sudden confidence knock. Either that or Veronica (my SIL's called my Micra, Veronica  :lol can't go past 55mph, and I think it's my confidence more than the car. 

Story so far:

I was taking my brother and SIL to dad's on Sunday for lunch. Dad and his GF had the computer on and showed us, of all things, a massive crash which happened on a motorway (NOT the one involving ice and an 18 wheeler - which I've also seen). Ever since I've been nervous going beyond 55mph. I'm fine up to then, but above that, I just don't feel safe. 

It doesn't matter whether I have a passenger in the car or not, but seeing as the only passengers I've had in the car since Sunday have been my SIL, who doesn't drive, and my mum (who DOES drive, but has turned out to be a REALLY bad backseat driver ) it's probably not been constructive to my confidence to take them along.

SO. I was thinking of 2 options:

1) Take my brother - who, in general, is a much calmer, more laid back person than my mum, and who just enjoyed the ride to dad's and back on Sunday. He's been driving for more or less the same length of time as my mum (literally only 4 months between mum passing, and C). If not C, then take my dad, who has the most driving experience of all of us, but who, at present, is an unknown quantity in terms of back seat driving.

2) Save up and do the Pass Plus.

Now, before Sunday, I was really wondering if it would be worth me doing the PP, seeing as I've done night time driving, driving on dual carriageways, driving in all kinds of weather (that's the benefit of taking lessons in late summer and passing your test in early Spring, I guess ) and am always driving around town, but now, because of that clip on Youtube, maybe that's what I need to do.

I took my SIL to town today and we went by dual carriageway, I just felt like I was driving like a maniac, or worse - nothing more than a passenger in a runaway car.  Whilst out, I got some new mats for the car, which I'd seen yesterday and couldn't get out of my mind. They seemed to add stability and driving back home I felt _much _more in control ... but then again, I didn't go back on the dual carriageway and only really got up to 40.

I DID go out on the dual carriageway after work tonight, but again, only got up to 57mph at most and that was forcing myself to do it.

Thanks for reading. I feel better having written it all down.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Rikalaily said:


> After my lesson was cancelled due to the snow, the next weekend (Easter weekend) my instructor was away so I have a double double lesson booked for this Saturday. I'm a bit worried about the length of it as a normal double lesson tires me out but I'm hoping I'll be ok. It's manouvers and parking being covered. Still haven't booked my theory but have downloaded an app which has the HPT on it too so have been cramming.


I think that will be better for you, as I tended to find the longer I was in the car the better I was! I did my first long trip about a year after to Oxford, and I tell you that was hard because it took 8 hours due to traffic jams, fog, and accidents! I was knackered

Does anyone find them theory test cd's far too difficult? I never passed on one of them on the computer but passed my theory test 1st time when I had to do it for real!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I think that will be better for you, as I tended to find the longer I was in the car the better I was! I did my first long trip about a year after to Oxford, and I tell you that was hard because it took 8 hours due to traffic jams, fog, and accidents! I was knackered
> 
> *Does anyone find them theory test cd's far too difficult? I never passed on one of them on the computer* but passed my theory test 1st time when I had to do it for real!


I don't. The CD was a big help to me to guage when I was ready for the real thing. It moniters your performance and when you get 3 right in a row, they say you could be ready for your test (obviously they don't commit to saying, go for it).


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Help
> 
> I've had a sudden confidence knock. Either that or Veronica (my SIL's called my Micra, Veronica  :lol can't go past 55mph, and I think it's my confidence more than the car.
> 
> ...


Just try to remember its safer to keep up with the traffic at 70 rather than go at 55, any good instructor will tell you that


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

The PP will probably help you, you will have the instructor with you, they can talk you through everything one step at a time if your nerves get the better of you and they would be the best person to 'rewire' you as that is their job. 

I'm planning to do the PP as soon as I pass my test just to get my confidence up.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> Just try to remember its safer to keep up with the traffic at 70 rather than go at 55, any good instructor will tell you that


It's not the traffic that's the problem (last night the dual carriageway was deserted - literally 1 motorbike passed me the whole trip home). In the Youtube video that I saw, a car hit the curb at a speed high enough to propel it into the air, flip it over the central reservation and smack straight into the windshield of a car on the other side. I worried about doing the same  



Rikalaily said:


> The PP will probably help you, you will have the instructor with you, they can talk you through everything one step at a time if your nerves get the better of you and they would be the best person to 'rewire' you as that is their job.
> 
> *I'm planning to do the PP as soon as I pass my test just to get my confidence up*.


I'd advise you to get in the car and drive yourself around a bit without anyone in it first, as that will help your confidence more than the PP. Driving confidence when you have someone with you is great, but you could do driving course after driving course and still be too afraid to get into the car by yourself. Tbh, I'm glad I didn't have the money straight away for the PP, as at least now I'm confident to drive around on my own (albeit it on the slower roads, suddenly ).

If I go in for PP, it looks like I'll have to change instructors as it seems mine don't do it.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just try not to think about what might happen. I had an accident last year almost to the month but if you drive safely and sensibly then the likelihood of you getting into an accident is very low. There might have been very little traffic at the time but still remember that its just as dangerous to drive slow as to go fast


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Finished my lunch calls at 1 and instead of coming home, I went and faced the dual carriageway again, via a 50 limit road. That wasn't intentional either - I forgot the road I was taking was a 50 limit  :lol: 

I got up to 65 this time, although that was more on the way back along the DC, on the way home, than at first, seeing as, heading out, someone was even worse than I was and took forever to realise it was 70mph, not 30, and that, by the time they did realise it, traffic further up was beginning to build up, so I STILL couldn't get to the higher speeds. But, I did on the way home.

And . . . 

I did it alone :thumbup:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Bumpety bump.

Getting used to the dual carriageway now. I can get up to 65 instead of 55  Veronica does tend to lean to one side at the faster speeds though, and I do seem to end up jerking the wheel in the opposite way to avoid the central res/hard shoulder. :sosp: Don't know if that's me or the car :sosp:

Veronica's due for her MOT soon.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Could be the wind, I'm constantly having to check my mirrors to make sure I'm within the white lines on both sides and adjusting the steering wheel.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Another cheeky bump.


----------



## Rachel64 (Feb 7, 2013)

I passed my test when I was 17, way back in 1982. At that time I couldn't afford to buy a car and my parents didn't have one. When I met my hubby I drove his car a couple of times, but he hates being driven so after a while I didn't bother and then totally lost my nerve. Over the years I've said on countless occassions, "I really ought to have some refresher lessons" but never got round to it.
Then last year my 87 year old father-in-law said he was going to give up driving soon and if I had some lessons I could have his car. So to cut a long story short I am now the proud owner of a little Nissan Micra which I love, I've driven it quite a bit with hubby in the car, but only once on my own and that was mainly on country roads. this afternoon though I've got to drive through town on my own and I'm really nervous about it so wish me luck please


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rachel64 said:


> I passed my test when I was 17, way back in 1982. At that time I couldn't afford to buy a car and my parents didn't have one. When I met my hubby I drove his car a couple of times, but he hates being driven so after a while I didn't bother and then totally lost my nerve. Over the years I've said on countless occassions, "I really ought to have some refresher lessons" but never got round to it.
> Then last year my 87 year old father-in-law said he was going to give up driving soon and if I had some lessons I could have his car. So to cut a long story short I am now the proud owner of a little Nissan Micra which I love, I've driven it quite a bit with hubby in the car, but only once on my own and that was mainly on country roads. this afternoon though I've got to drive through town on my own and I'm really nervous about it so wish me luck please


Sorry Rachel. Just come across your post now  How did the driving through the town go on Monday? 

It is really nerve-wracking driving alone when you're not used to it.

ETA: How do you get a thread made into a sticky? Should I PM a mod?


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone done the theory lately? I have my theory booked for 1st May I booked it last week and it was the first one avaliable so I need to PASS first time!!!!!!! so is it EASY? I should of taken it about 4 months ago but put it of


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

reddd123 said:


> Anyone done the theory lately? I have my theory booked for 1st May I booked it last week and it was the first one avaliable so I need to PASS first time!!!!!!! so is it EASY? I should of taken it about 4 months ago but put it of


I took mine in September.

The multiple choice is more or less common sense, but it helps if you do have some idea about First Aid, as you might get a couple of questions on that. I think most of those who fail, do so on the Hazard Perception though I could be wrong, and for that, just click every time you see something developing that could/would cause you to slow down or alter your cause a little.

Do you have the CD Rom? If not, there's a link earlier in the thread where you can practice the Multiple Choice part of the test.

I think wishing people Good Luck is a bit of a Jinx, but I'll keep you in my thoughts and say I hope you do well, instead.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

yeah I have the cd's and have been practising with them, I'll just keep going with them and hope for the best..


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

reddd123 said:


> yeah I have the cd's and have been practising with them, I'll just keep going with them and hope for the best..


If you have either last year's, or this years, you should be able to keep track on your progress.


----------



## Rachel64 (Feb 7, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Sorry Rachel. Just come across your post now  How did the driving through the town go on Monday?


It was fine thanks - I even managed to park without too much trouble!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rachel64 said:


> It was fine thanks - I even managed to park without too much trouble!


Glad you were fine. Have you been out alone since?

I'm lucky that my first drive included a solo drive home, and that the very next day I was driving to work and back, so didn't really have a choice but to deal with driving alone.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Bumpty bump


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Another shameless bump

Going to pester a mod about possibly making this a sticky.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

:yikes: Passed my theory yesterday


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

reddd123 said:


> :yikes: Passed my theory yesterday


Congratulations!  Now just to get the practical out of the way


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Had my first official driving lesson today, 2 hours long.

Instructor said I'm good and better still I have 2 more lessons booked for next week! :001_wub:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Had my first official driving lesson today, 2 hours long.
> 
> Instructor said I'm good and better still I have 2 more lessons booked for next week! :001_wub:


You go SL! 

How did it go then?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> You go SL!
> 
> How did it go then?


It went great, once I was behind the wheel it was good! Only thing I need to learn not to do is to stop looking at the pedals when I go to change gear. My stearing is apparently really good so that's a plus! lol

Can't wait until next week.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Congratulations!  Now just to get the practical out of the way


Haa thanks  I was pretty nervous that I would fail. Got a lesson booked for tomorrow which will be my third lesson, my instructor seems to think that I wont need to many more lessons after. Well done SL. :yesnod:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i passed my test about 3 months ago an was so confident, i was doing really well (got a hyundai i10 the week before i passed) but then 3 weeks ago i had a panic attack in the car an knocked a wing mirror off another car - well i didn`t knock it off but it was hanging an needed to be fitted back on. i`ve barely driven since then an my car`s moved maybe 3 times in the past 3 weeks. i`m close to sending my license back an selling the car.....it`s so bloody stupid!!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Glad to find this thread!
At my advanced age i'm learning to drive AGAIN.... but this time, I'll pass 

I failed my test at 18 but couldn't afford to carry on. Then had another go when I was 29, and failed again!
Tried again about 11 years ago and was doing very well, but moved and couldn't afford to carry on.

So here I am aged 50 having yet another try 
I guess you could say I have had a lot of experience! :laugh:
Which is true - not many learners can say they have driven in London, driven at night, tackled the horrendous 4-lane Millbrook roundabout in Southampton (one of its entrance roads is the end of a motorway and it's full of container lorries coming to/from the docks); actually driven on a motorway (a mile or so of one is de-regulated as it passes through Bow in East London), and skidded on a patch of black ice in the New Forest. As well as having to get out of the car to remove a group of pheasants in the middle of the lane that would not budge!

This time it's way different. I have a lot more confidence and it's all coming back, after 6 lessons I am well on the way to going for the test. Just a little polishing up, and I'll be heading off for lessons on the test route.

As well as that - I passed my Theory Test 2 weeks ago! 
I was petrified as I'd never done one before! They were brought in after my last practical test.

I really have to pass this time as there's not lot of public transport where I live and I need to be able to get my elderly disabled mother out & about, and be able to do something on my time off from caring for her (or I will screeeeeeam lol)


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

PS: I went to The Works and bought the boxed set by the AA, 2 x CD Roms, and highway code etc for £10.

The Theory CD Rom was excellent especially the Hazard Perception. I don't think I'd have passed without it. I did the Question parts over and over again, especially the night before, but be warned, they threw in some very strange questions on the test that I couldn't revise for. It's only because I once had a 125 motorbike (but didn't get round to doing the CBT) that I could correctly answer "What is the minimum insurance required to drive in the UK?"

And "How does ESC improve the safety of your car?" I hadn't got a clue what ESC was... I know _now_, but it's only on very new modern cars that a new driver wouldn't be able to afford anyway!


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

I had an absolute nightmare of a lesson today


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> i passed my test about 3 months ago an was so confident, i was doing really well (got a hyundai i10 the week before i passed) but then 3 weeks ago i had a panic attack in the car an knocked a wing mirror off another car - well i didn`t knock it off but it was hanging an needed to be fitted back on. i`ve barely driven since then an my car`s moved maybe 3 times in the past 3 weeks. i`m close to sending my license back an selling the car.....it`s so bloody stupid!!!!


((((Hugs)))) Something like that can happen to anyone at any time  I wouldn't sell the car though, or hand your licence back in. I know it's hard, but what I would do is get back in the car and drive - even if it's just around the block. Build your confidence back up. Easier said than done, I know, but it would be such a waste if you just threw it all in now. :nonod:



reddd123 said:


> I had an absolute nightmare of a lesson today


What happened?



MerlinsMum said:


> PS: I went to The Works and bought the boxed set by the AA, 2 x CD Roms, and highway code etc for £10.
> 
> The Theory CD Rom was excellent especially the Hazard Perception. I don't think I'd have passed without it. I did the Question parts over and over again, especially the night before, but be warned, they threw in some very strange questions on the test that I couldn't revise for. It's only because I once had a 125 motorbike (but didn't get round to doing the CBT) that I could correctly answer *"What is the minimum insurance required to drive in the UK?"*


The answer for that one is on the internet, but I see where you're coming from - if you don't know the question's coming, you can't prepare for it.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

I made a couple of mistakes, panicked and lost my head completely did sorta pull it back in the last 10 minutes of the lesson, but wow it was scary :blush:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> ((((Hugs)))) Something like that can happen to anyone at any time  I wouldn't sell the car though, or hand your licence back in. I know it's hard, but what I would do is get back in the car and drive - even if it's just around the block. Build your confidence back up. Easier said than done, I know, but it would be such a waste if you just threw it all in now. :nonod:
> 
> thanks  it`s mainly roundabouts, i will happily do 70 (or 80 apparently ) down the motorway but get me to a normal roundabout an my limbs go weak an i panic...what`s weirder is i don`t mind the multi lane roundabouts which are normally the ones people hate lol





reddd123 said:


> I made a couple of mistakes, panicked and lost my head completely did sorta pull it back in the last 10 minutes of the lesson, but wow it was scary :blush:


ahhhh that`s nothing hun. i suffer from panic disorder an i hate steep drops etc...well in swansea it`s all mountains an steep roads. my instructor took me up this road that was very near 90 degrees an i panicked at the top, stalled tried again an kept stalling so i threw a hissy fit an said i wasn`t doing it, he sat back with arms folded an got his paper out an refused to help me until i done it myself as he knew i could lol then on the way back down i was freaking out an basically drove down with my eyes shut. he couldn`t stop laughing. i wanted to give up many times an was too scared to drive when we had snow so he drove to my door an dragged me out lol he was a really good instructor fair play - knew exactly what i was capable of an pushed me as he knew i`d never get there if he let me do it in my own time.

i`ve seen a learner car upside down in the middle of a roundabout before, i figure until you`ve done that then it`s all good


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

reddd123 said:


> I made a couple of mistakes, panicked and lost my head completely did sorta pull it back in the last 10 minutes of the lesson, but wow it was scary :blush:


I think I did at least one mistake every lesson :blush: Think my instructor would have passed me on only 1 mock test, the rest I did at least 1 serious fault.

I did have one lesson in which I felt nervous - for no obvious reason. It wasn't like I'd done something to muck up the lesson, I was just driving along and suddenly felt nervous. It went as quickly as it came, but then it happened again later on in the same lesson. 



Leah84 said:


> ahhhh that`s nothing hun. i suffer from panic disorder an i hate steep drops etc...well in swansea it`s all mountains an steep roads. my instructor took me up this road that was very near 90 degrees an i panicked at the top, *stalled tried again an kept stalling so i threw a hissy fit an said i wasn`t doing it, he sat back with arms folded an got his paper out an refused to help me until i done it myself as he knew i could lol then on the way back down i was freaking out an basically drove down with my eyes shut. he couldn`t stop laughing*. i wanted to give up many times an was too scared to drive when we had snow so he drove to my door an dragged me out lol he was a really good instructor fair play - knew exactly what i was capable of an pushed me as he knew i`d never get there if he let me do it in my own time.


Doesn't sound like a good instructor to me, if he's laughing at you for feeling nervous or afraid.  He might have known what you were capable of, but he should have at least taken your fears seriously.

Mind, that blind panic you feel when you stall and can't get the car starting again is a nightmare! I did exactly that across a 40mph road


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Doesn't sound like a good instructor to me, if he's laughing at you for feeling nervous or afraid.  He might have known what you were capable of, but he should have at least taken your fears seriously.
> 
> Mind, that blind panic you feel when you stall and can't get the car starting again is a nightmare! I did exactly that across a 40mph road


actually he was the opposite an he was the best instructor i had an i tried a few an quit as i didn`t get on with them. he tailors his approach to teaching to suit each pupil an i`ve got 3 friends with him now who all love him, he was more like a friend an due to that it relaxed me.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> i passed my test about 3 months ago an was so confident, i was doing really well (got a hyundai i10 the week before i passed) but then 3 weeks ago i had a panic attack in the car an knocked a wing mirror off another car - well i didn`t knock it off but it was hanging an needed to be fitted back on. i`ve barely driven since then an my car`s moved maybe 3 times in the past 3 weeks. i`m close to sending my license back an selling the car.....it`s so bloody stupid!!!!


I suggest you ring your driving instructor without delay and book one lesson to get your confidence back. Trust me, if you don't do it now you will have wasted all that money and will be taking the bus with your bus pass when you are a pensioner (assuming they still do them).

Don't put it off. I think nearly everyone has knocked off a wing mirror when they first pass their test; I know I did and that was back in 1970.

PS: Ask him or her to take you in your own car.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn wing mirrors, I managed to knock mine completely off the Jazz, fortunately passenger side. It was on dad's insurance at the time so he just made me pay for the mirror.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I suggest you ring your driving instructor without delay and book one lesson to get your confidence back.


What brilliant idea!  Definitely worth doing.

I think many people think 'that's it' as far as instructors go, once they've passed.

Definitely not me.... once I have passed I will be booking at least one motorway lesson, and a night-driving one. I'd also book one for driving in heavy rain if I could predict the weather! And yes, if I had any problems with confidence or anything else, I'd get my instructor to help me out. He only lives round the corner, and I've enjoyed his lessons so much, he's more like a friend now.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, I have booked my test!!!!

There is a 7 week waiting list in my area though, so I have 7 weeks to wait and practice, practice, practice! 

I am confident, I KNOW I can drive, and I can say I can drive quite well....but gosh am I crapping my knickers lol  EEK!


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Well, I have booked my test!!!!
> 
> There is a 7 week waiting list in my area though, so I have 7 weeks to wait and practice, practice, practice!
> 
> I am confident, I KNOW I can drive, and I can say I can drive quite well....but gosh am I crapping my knickers lol  EEK!


Good Luck! Mine is booked for 14th June..hopefully im ready


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

reddd123 said:


> Good Luck! Mine is booked for 14th June..hopefully im ready


Thanks. Mine is 21st 

Good luck to you too.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I suggest you ring your driving instructor without delay and book one lesson to get your confidence back. Trust me, if you don't do it now you will have wasted all that money and will be taking the bus with your bus pass when you are a pensioner (assuming they still do them).
> 
> Don't put it off. I think nearly everyone has knocked off a wing mirror when they first pass their test; I know I did and that was back in 1970.
> 
> PS: Ask him or her to take you in your own car.


thanks, i feel a bit embarrassed about having to do that but i guess it`s better than having a car an freaking out everytime i`m driving it. my friend actually said my instructor is planning on ringing me as he seen my status on fb about how much i was freaking an he wants to take me out as he thought i was perfect at driving :yikes: he`s obviously insane lol

tbh i`m not 100% it was entirely my fault with the wing mirror, we were at the lights an after the lights the road splits into 2 lanes to go around the roundabout so i started to move into the left lane an all if a sudden he was there so must have zoomed up from behind me rather than waiting for traffic to properly start moving. obviously i didn`t check my blind spot properly as i defo checked the mirrors but then i don`t see how he got from behind me into that lane unless he`s cut through traffic. i was panicking at the time anyway an paid for it to be fixed an thankfully my car just needed t-cutting


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, there are two sides to that story really - other driver should have been going slower, but then if he's already in that lane by the time it split and you were moving over you should have given way to him. **** happens, just be aware for that sort of thing to happen. I nearly took a scooterist out doing that before because he decided to nip into the left hand lane behind me, fortunately I saw him in my mirror at the last minute so I could recorrect my steering.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> What brilliant idea!  Definitely worth doing.
> 
> I think many people think 'that's it' as far as instructors go, once they've passed.
> 
> Definitely not me.... once I have passed I will be booking at least one motorway lesson, and a night-driving one. I'd also book one for driving in heavy rain if I could predict the weather! And yes, if I had any problems with confidence or anything else, I'd get my instructor to help me out. He only lives round the corner, and I've enjoyed his lessons so much, he's more like a friend now.


You should think about doing Pass Plus then. It is another six hours tuition which takes in motorways, country roads, city streets, night driving and bad weather if there is any. There is no test and you get 20% off your insurance providing you are with one of the participating companies. Ask your instructor.



Leah84 said:


> thanks, i feel a bit embarrassed about having to do that but i guess it`s better than having a car an freaking out everytime i`m driving it. my friend actually said my instructor is planning on ringing me as he seen my status on fb about how much i was freaking an he wants to take me out as he thought i was perfect at driving :yikes: he`s obviously insane lol
> 
> tbh i`m not 100% it was entirely my fault with the wing mirror, we were at the lights an after the lights the road splits into 2 lanes to go around the roundabout so i started to move into the left lane an all if a sudden he was there so must have zoomed up from behind me rather than waiting for traffic to properly start moving. obviously i didn`t check my blind spot properly as i defo checked the mirrors but then i don`t see how he got from behind me into that lane unless he`s cut through traffic. i was panicking at the time anyway an paid for it to be fixed an thankfully my car just needed t-cutting


Don't be embarrassed. It happens a lot that people don't feel confident after they have passed. I had a lady a few years ago who passed first time, then wanted to know what I had booked her in for the following week!

There is also an older lady who passed in her sixties four years ago and still regularly has a lesson for various things, either roundabouts or going into London. Still haven't persuaded her on to a motorway yet, but it will come!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

It's my baby's check up (in other words, the car's MOT) tomorrow. I happen to have a quiet day at work, so I might see if I can wait.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, i'm finally on the roads!

Had to abandon the idea of getting a car though as it was just too expensive to insure me, so instead I am now the proud owner of this:










I did my CBT last Saturday and 'passed' it (it's not a test as such, but if they don't think you're safe and sensible enough then you do have to do it again) and got the bike taxed and insured on Tuesday.... now I just need to get out on the roads on it 

I've ridden it from my parents house (they were keeping it in their garage until I did my CBT) to my house but that is literally just down one road and around a corner, so it wasn't exactly a mammoth journey :lol: and tomorrow I am planning on actually going out on it... which I feel kind of sick about 

I can hardly even get it out of my garden (where I keep it as I don't feel safe keeping it on the road, and it made my insurance a lot cheaper) as there's a BIG step up to my garden, so my dad made a ramp - the idea was that I push it up the ramp to get it into the garden but it's just too heavy to push, and the gate isn't wide enough for me and the scooter to fit through at the same time... so I have to ride it in! I feel like Evel Knievel going zooming up a big ramp and into my back garden LOL and it's taken me all week to pluck up the courage to do it 

So, I am forcing myself to go out on the roads on it tomorrow, only to Asda but it's certainly a start! I am working this weekend as well, but might wait until Sunday to actually go to work on it because the roads will be much quieter Sunday morning and my mum is finishing at the same time as me (we work at the same place) so I can stay behind her for the ride home.

Wish me luck - I am very nervous and don't really want to be out on it, but it's my only option money-wise!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> Well, i'm finally on the roads!
> 
> Had to abandon the idea of getting a car though as it was just too expensive to insure me, so instead I am now the proud owner of this:
> 
> ...


And once you get your confidence up on the scooter, you will feel a lot more confident about driving a car. Good luck, and well done.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

My lesson tomorrow is the last one of my syllabus, after that it's just fine tuning, practicing maneuvers some more and getting my confidence up. Tomorrow is country roads which I'm dreading a bit but hopefully will go without a hitch. I have my theory booked for the 3rd June so will get practicing on my phone app again, haven't touched it in weeks.

There is a 2 month waiting list for the practical test, I really need to pass first time before my son starts secondry school in Sept as I need to be able to get him to school.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Well, i'm finally on the roads!
> 
> Had to abandon the idea of getting a car though as it was just too expensive to insure me, so instead I am now the proud owner of this:
> 
> ...


Congratulations TN. I'm glad to hear you're on the road  Been meaning to ask how you were getting on.

GL on the drive. I'm sure it'll go well


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Rikalaily said:


> Tomorrow is country roads which I'm dreading a bit but hopefully will go without a hitch


Country roads are fine! I've just had a 2-hour lesson, driving to the town where I will take my test, 25 mins drive away, and that was the easy part! Some rather big and busy roundabouts in town.

Best bit was a burst water main on a road on the way, a flood right acros the road, it was fun driving through a very long deep puddle!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rikalaily said:


> My lesson tomorrow is the last one of my syllabus, after that it's just fine tuning, practicing maneuvers some more and getting my confidence up. Tomorrow is country roads which I'm dreading a bit but hopefully will go without a hitch. I have my theory booked for the 3rd June so will get practicing on my phone app again, haven't touched it in weeks.
> 
> There is a 2 month waiting list for the practical test, I really need to pass first time before my son starts secondry school in Sept as I need to be able to get him to school.


I always started people off on country roads for two reasons. Firstly, they are more scared of meeting another vehicle than anything else, and steering is the hardest part so the more bends, and the sharper those bends, the better.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> And once you get your confidence up on the scooter, you will feel a lot more confident about driving a car. Good luck, and well done.


Thanks  honestly, when I think about riding my scooter around on the roads, I can't WAIT to get back into a car, it feels like a complete deathtrap  I want the comfort of heating and a radio and a proper seat and four wheels - and somewhere to put a dog  but it'll have to wait a couple of years yet!



LinznMilly said:


> Congratulations TN. I'm glad to hear you're on the road  Been meaning to ask how you were getting on.
> 
> GL on the drive. I'm sure it'll go well


Thankyou  yeah I still want a car, but i've only just bought my house and I spent ALL of my savings on it, so I had nothing left over, so the thousands of £'s worth of insurance just wasn't happening! Will have to start putting some money aside towards it 

Anyways, I went out on it TWICE today! The first time was an unmittigated disaster - I only went from my house to my parents house, but I set off from mine, got half way down my road and realised I was riding on the wrong side of the road  :yikes: then pulled out of my street onto the busier road, there were about 4 cars heading down the hill (but I still had plenty of time to pull out) and I pulled out of my street, went to turn right up the hill, mis-judged the turn and ended up on the pavement at the opposite side of the road, just in time for all these cars to drive past and watch me have to rather embarrassingly get myself back onto the road    definitely one of the most embarrassing moments of my life 

I managed to get back home safely enough and then felt like never getting back on it ever again.... so I forced myself to go back out on it this evening when the roads were quieter, and I did fine! I nipped to Asda and got my shopping done (you'd be amazed how much shopping you can fit in a large backpack and under the seat! Brilliant!) and rode back home again without any issue... in fact, I felt a lot more relaxed on the way home and actually really enjoyed it, i'm glad I made myself go back out again


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Thanks  honestly, when I think about riding my scooter around on the roads, I can't WAIT to get back into a car


About ten years ago I was having a[nother] serious shot at passing my driving test for the 3rd time. Had a lovely instructor and loved my lessons, which were all in the New Forest and around Southampton.

Then I moved, and couldn't afford it any more. I found a real bargain of a 125 Honda motorbike on Ebay and my then BF bought it for me. I saved to do my CBT, then my father passed away and the money went on travelling to and fro by train and helping my mother etc. I like bikes, I have travelled a lot as a pillion over the years, including twice to France.

BF resold the bike at a profit on Ebay later on once he'd become an ex-bf, saying "usual story, girlfriend lost interest" I was livid!!!!! I loved that bike :angry: It even had a name.

So you are much better off than me! Getting right out on the road even if you are a bit nervous 



> so the thousands of £'s worth of insurance just wasn't happening! Will have to start putting some money aside towards it


Be honest... I am genuinely interested. What is the insurance quote?

I was told by a friend that IF and WHEN I passed my test - bear in mind I am of an advanced age - it would be massive. She was probably thinking of younger people who pass (her sons). I've been knocked sideways by quotes I've go for the car I've just bought... even still on provisional licence it's coming in at £395- £410 for fully comp. Weirdly, 3rd party is more.

I tried to pass my test when I was younger, and someone said something to me which has always stuck - Pass as soon as you can even if you can't afford a car. The fact you have passed, means all those years when you don't have one, by the time you can, your insurance will have gone down LOADS.

Seems the insurance goes down loads anyway, but getting a driving licence is never a bad thing.... even if you don't use it for years.

Edited to add: When I was trying before to pass, I knew I couldn't afford to get a car anyway - I wanted to do it as a life skill.... and I think that's how younger people need to approach it. (Says the old fogey! lol)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Be honest... I am genuinely interested. What is the insurance quote?
> 
> I was told by a friend that IF and WHEN I passed my test - bear in mind I am of an advanced age - it would be massive. She was probably thinking of younger people who pass (her sons). I've been knocked sideways by quotes I've go for the car I've just bought... even still on provisional licence it's coming in at £395- £410 for fully comp. Weirdly, 3rd party is more.


Well ... That's cheap, compared to mine. Mine's £159 per month. That's business insurance though.

Car failed its MOT  Not sure if I'm going to be able to afford the repairs either - he's ringing me today with a price.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> About ten years ago I was having a[nother] serious shot at passing my driving test for the 3rd time. Had a lovely instructor and loved my lessons, which were all in the New Forest and around Southampton.
> 
> Then I moved, and couldn't afford it any more. I found a real bargain of a 125 Honda motorbike on Ebay and my then BF bought it for me. I saved to do my CBT, then my father passed away and the money went on travelling to and fro by train and helping my mother etc. I like bikes, I have travelled a lot as a pillion over the years, including twice to France.
> 
> ...


Aww i'm so sorry to hear about the bike situation! As if you weren't having a difficult enough time as it was! Would you consider getting a bike again? They are good fun 

My insurance was ridiculous - the cheapest quote I got was £1450 for a Smart car... so for the practicalities of a smart car, I might as well have a scooter at a fraction of the price of the insurance! But in general, the quotes I was getting were anything up to £6,000  so, completely out of the question 

I might very well be going to work on my scooter tomorrow, the roads will be really quiet in the morning and my mum is finishing at the same time as me, so I can ride behind/in front of her on the way home


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I might very well be going to work on my scooter tomorrow, the roads will be really quiet in the morning and my mum is finishing at the same time as me, so I can ride behind/in front of her on the way home


That sounds like a lovely idea! Especially if you have the weather we've had today. A scooter ride in the early morning spring sunshine.

I don't think I'll ever get a bike now, unfortunately. Getting the CBT done and the test and everything, having to keep it on the road AND a car, just too much work and too expensive. Plus half the fun of bikes is spoilt by having to wear all the gear in even the hottest weather, and getting so cold and wet in the winter 

Sold my leathers, boots, lid and gloves a long time ago now.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've still got the jacket and helmet somewhere, had a 125 cc scooter once but cold weather put me off. One piece of good advice, never set off in snow, even if you have to leave it at work and take the bus home.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> That sounds like a lovely idea! Especially if you have the weather we've had today. A scooter ride in the early morning spring sunshine.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever get a bike now, unfortunately. Getting the CBT done and the test and everything, having to keep it on the road AND a car, just too much work and too expensive. Plus half the fun of bikes is spoilt by having to wear all the gear in even the hottest weather, and getting so cold and wet in the winter
> 
> Sold my leathers, boots, lid and gloves a long time ago now.


Yeah i'm dreading it at the moment! I have to use a very big, busy roundabout to get into work - there's exits to/from the motorway, the other two exits are dual carriageways and then there's an exit that is specifically for my work. It makes me cringe going around it in a car, never mind on my scooter  there's a lot of big lorries that come hurtling through it hardly paying any attention to the rest of the traffic, people indicate for the wrong exits or just don't indicate at all, they come around it in the wrong lane and shoot across the lanes... it's hell on earth and I am absolutely dreading it, i'm starting to have second thoughts about coming into work on it tomorrow but Sunday morning is the best time to try it as there will be barely any traffic at all. If I leave it until during the week, i'll end up having to do it for the first time in the middle of rush hour/school traffic, which really would freak me out 

I did one really big major roundabout on my CBT and I freaked out and refused to go  the instructor ended up riding alongside me around it, we had to pull over when we came off it and I asked him 4 times if I did okay  but tomorrow I will be on my own!

Yeah I know what you mean about it being too much, especially with a car! Keeping/running a scooter is miles cheaper than having a car, but when you've already got a car, it's an added expense you don't really need... and probably won't use enough! I would love to be able to get a car but keep my scooter for nice days, but I certainly wouldn't be able to afford both... and probably won't get any nice days to go out on it!



Wiz201 said:


> I've still got the jacket and helmet somewhere, had a 125 cc scooter once but cold weather put me off. One piece of good advice, never set off in snow, even if you have to leave it at work and take the bus home.


Yeah the cold weather isn't good is it! When I did my CBT last Saturday, it was absolutely pouring down, my gloves aren't waterproof (I discovered this very quickly) and I couldn't move my fingers after the first hour, my whole hands were bright pink and really sore with cold by the time we got back for lunch  so i'm not looking forward to winter! Hot days will be awful too because my bike coat is SO thick and heavy (it's one of those with the protective armour stuff built in) so i'm gonna struggle in most weathers really! I am dreading the snow in winter as well! If they forecast even a tiny chance of snow, the scooter will be staying at home - there's no way i'd leave it in my works car park all night (even though we have a night security guy patrolling the car park with a ginormous mastiff lol) and i'd rather walk, or get the bus! It'd be my worst nightmare for it to suddenly snow whilst I was at work, think my scooter will probably be getting covered over for most of the winter tbh, as our snow can be pretty unpredictable!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Yeah the cold weather isn't good is it! When I did my CBT last Saturday, it was absolutely pouring down, my gloves aren't waterproof (I discovered this very quickly) and I couldn't move my fingers after the first hour, my whole hands were bright pink and really sore with cold by the time we got back for lunch  so i'm not looking forward to winter! Hot days will be awful too because my bike coat is SO thick and heavy (it's one of those with the protective armour stuff built in) so i'm gonna struggle in most weathers really! I am dreading the snow in winter as well! If they forecast even a tiny chance of snow, the scooter will be staying at home - there's no way i'd leave it in my works car park all night (even though we have a night security guy patrolling the car park with a ginormous mastiff lol) and i'd rather walk, or get the bus! It'd be my worst nightmare for it to suddenly snow whilst I was at work, think my scooter will probably be getting covered over for most of the winter tbh, as our snow can be pretty unpredictable!


It was one of those days where the morning was lovely and sunny, and it quickly deteriorated.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I FAILED my driving test today :frown5: I was SO nervous, fell out with my other half this morning, then examiner had a go at my instructor about his car not being right! I was shaking the whole way through, 10 minors and 1 major (I panicked at a double roundabout) I knew i'd failed within the first few minutes of driving! 

rrr: Just booked another test, I wish you didnt have to wait so long between tests. 9 week wait in my area.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dober said:


> Well I FAILED my driving test today :frown5: I was SO nervous, fell out with my other half this morning, then examiner had a go at my instructor about his car not being right! I was shaking the whole way through, 10 minors and 1 major (I panicked at a double roundabout) I knew i'd failed within the first few minutes of driving!
> 
> rrr: Just booked another test, I wish you didnt have to wait so long between tests. 9 week wait in my area.


That's the worst bit I don't care if I fail but knowing that I have to wait at least 6 weeks is the killer


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dober said:


> Well I FAILED my driving test today :frown5: I was SO nervous, fell out with my other half this morning, then examiner had a go at my instructor about his car not being right! I was shaking the whole way through, 10 minors and 1 major (I panicked at a double roundabout) I knew i'd failed within the first few minutes of driving!
> 
> rrr: Just booked another test, I wish you didnt have to wait so long between tests. 9 week wait in my area.


Go on the internet every five minutes if you can. There is always another date popping up and easy enough to grab it and change the one you have booked. It is how most people get all the early dates.

Also I believe they have a scheme now where the instructors book dates for themselves. Your instructor might not participate, but it does mean that the ones they don't use get released fairly regularly.

They also have a thing I saw once where they will let you know if an earlier date pops up - you have to sign up for it on the DSA website.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dober said:


> Well I FAILED my driving test today :frown5: I was SO nervous, fell out with my other half this morning, then examiner had a go at my instructor about his car not being right! I was shaking the whole way through, 10 minors and 1 major (I panicked at a double roundabout) I knew i'd failed within the first few minutes of driving!
> 
> rrr: Just booked another test, I wish you didnt have to wait so long between tests. 9 week wait in my area.


 Sorry to hear that Dober. It's bad enough to deal with the nerves, never mind having all that [email protected] on top. I went into the test thinking I'd failed - in fact, I'd convinced myself I had. Hope you've made up with your OH now, but the examiner could really have been a bit more tactful and had a quiet word with your instructor out of your earshot.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Sorry to hear that Dober. It's bad enough to deal with the nerves, never mind having all that [email protected] on top. I went into the test thinking I'd failed - in fact, I'd convinced myself I had. Hope you've made up with your OH now, but the examiner could really have been a bit more tactful and had a quiet word with your instructor out of your earshot.


I agree. I don't know what was wrong with his car, but there is no excuse for mentioning it within the pupil's earshot. The car must have been test worthy or you would not have gone, so anything else is really none of his business.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Dober said:


> Well I FAILED my driving test today :frown5: I was SO nervous, fell out with my other half this morning, then examiner had a go at my instructor about his car not being right! I was shaking the whole way through, 10 minors and 1 major (I panicked at a double roundabout) I knew i'd failed within the first few minutes of driving!
> 
> rrr: Just booked another test, I wish you didnt have to wait so long between tests. 9 week wait in my area.


So sorry to hear this  Hopefully you can grab a cancellation and get a different examiner who won't be an arse within earshot.

I did my theory test today and passed, absolutely dreading the practical.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

I've booked my test for Aug 19th


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rikalaily said:


> I've booked my test for Aug 19th


Good Luck! my test is next Friday. I have been practising a lot in my car which is very old compared to my instructors so I had a lesson yesterday for the first time in 2 weeks and I stalled quite a lot because I found it hard to switch between the cars because his car is a lot more responsive. Hopefully I will do ok, I have 3 more lessons booked.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

reddd123 said:


> Good Luck! my test is next Friday. I have been practising a lot in my car which is very old compared to my instructors so I had a lesson yesterday for the first time in 2 weeks and I stalled quite a lot because I found it hard to switch between the cars because his car is a lot more responsive. Hopefully I will do ok, I have 3 more lessons booked.


Good luck!

My little sister is having the same problems but her car is a brand new mobility car so the clutch needs a bit more use, she keeps stalling it and it's a push button start which she needs to get to grips with too.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

passed with no minors first time


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

reddd123 said:


> passed with no minors first time


Yeayyyyy! WTG! My instructor told me that it's really rare to pass first time with no minors. You clever thing!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow well done! 


I have my test on friday!!! 
I have a lesson monday, wednesday and before my test. 

Crapping my knik knacks lol.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

reddd123 said:


> passed with no minors first time


WTG  Now (if it hasn't already) comes that sinking feeling of the dreaded I word. 



Rikalaily said:


> Yeayyyyy! WTG! My instructor told me that it's really rare to pass first time with no minors. You clever thing!


Tbh (and I'm not just saying this because I passed first time, too), I think it's rare for anyone to pass first time, regardless of how many minors. :001_unsure: Maybe we see it more on here because we're all scattered around the country, but considering the examiners are allegedly only supposed to pass a certain number of learners per day, it's difficult to pass anyway, never mind first time.

My dad did it on his 2nd, my mum took 9, and my brother took 4, and of the 3 of us who went out at the same time, only I passed, and I've no idea how many times they'd sat their tests. In all honesty, I expected to pass somewhere between my dad and my bro.



DollyGirl08 said:


> Wow well done!
> 
> I have my test on friday!!!
> I have a lesson monday, wednesday and before my test.
> ...


The one before your test will probably be your pre-test, where you go through your manoeuvres - unless you booked a separate lesson.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, but a word to the wise here - get those nerves under control. Easier said than done, I know, but how can you expect to demonstrate you can control a car if you can't control your own emotions?   The examiner will expect some nerves, but if you're so nervous you can't control the car, you'll fail before you even get in the car.

Another way to think of the big T word is this - the examiner is judging your ability to handle/drive a car on your own - so forget s/he's there.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks! HA the dreaded 'I' word I have no idea how I'm going to find cheap car insurance. The lowest quote I have been given if £4000! wth! 

I was quite lucky in the fact the my test was at 8:10 and that I woke up with half an hour before my lesson and didn't have time to get myself worked up. This complete idiot in a Bently started beeping behind me at a junction as I was waiting to go out. I have no idea how I managed to do it with no minors. Just try not to let nerves get the better of you because you will regret it afterwards.

And one more thing. I broke it down in to parts. I know this sounds so simple but it only occurred to me the lesson before my test. I knew I could do everything separately so that gave me the confidence in the test. I just took each instruction he gave me and just took it like that.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I had a complete idiot of a truck driver use his horn behind me when I was rejoining the motorway off a service slip road - stupid idiot should have known I was coming on anyway, and I was no where near enough for him to think he was in danger of hitting me. Just give me a chance to pick up speed for gods sake, it was only a short slip road.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I had such a dream of a driving lesson last week.... 
Instructor's car was in the garage so he had a loan car... a Hyundai i30 (diesel). Two minutes into the lesson and I was in love with it :001_wub:

I've honestly never driven a nicer car - unless you could a previous instructor's (2000 model) Renault Megane which was also big-ish and also a dream to drive.

He said later he thought I'd pee myself with nerves having to drive a bigger and different car! LOL 

I just wish I could take my test in it, I'd have no problems at all - it's back down to earth with a THUMP tomorrow, back with his Suzuki Swift which is rough and hates me.

I've driven quite a few cars over the years in my previous attempts, probably more than most learners, so I do know what feels good and what doesn't.

First was a VW Polo (useless instructor - failed). Then a Nissan Micra (1990's) great instructor, failed, and couldn't afford to continue.
Next was a Corsa with BSM, 10 years later - not bad at all to drive, then moved away. Then came the Megane which I loved driving, moved away again unfortunately. Ex BF let me drive his Toyota Corolla Estate around B&Q car park a few times - not bad and I still managed to park it, despite its size.

As said before, now learning on the Swift; I actually own a Micra automatic, which I have driven a bit on our property, just to re-park it (piece of cake), for obvious reasons I don't want to do my test in an automatic.

And then came along this Hyundai.... :001_wub: Spoiled for life I am, spoiled!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

OMG my test is TOMORROW! and i'm so stressed, anxious, worried.....argh 

So scared lol. My instructor says i'll be fine, but it doesn't stop me worrying.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> OMG my test is TOMORROW! and i'm so stressed, anxious, worried.....argh
> 
> So scared lol. My instructor says i'll be fine, but it doesn't stop me worrying.


Try taking some deep breaths and remember - the examiner is NOT God. He's as human as you are.  If it helps, treat it as another lesson with a new instructor. And if you f*** up your pre-test, D0N'T panic. So did I and I passed. 

I don't know what time your test is, but remember, by tomorrow night, it'll _allllll _be over. One way or another, it'll be over, and you WILL have survived. 

You WILL be fine.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah thanks. 
My test is at 9.07am so i have my lesson at 8am. 

Thinking of it as a new instructor is a good idea, i will try my best to keep calm. 

Now, it is the counterpart and my theory cert that i have to take isn't it?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Ah thanks.
> My test is at 9.07am so i have my lesson at 8am.
> 
> Thinking of it as a new instructor is a good idea, i will try my best to keep calm.
> ...


You need both parts of your driving licence, the photo bit and the green paper bit. They will not proceed with the test if either is missing.

I used to tell my pupils that when they take their test they are driving on their own for the first time. That is what the examiner wants to see - how you drive on your own. He is not an instructor and he is not going to help you in any way unless you are about to do something dangerous, in which case you have failed anyway.

It is an assessment, not a test. No set rules, just making your own decisions.

Good luck.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you. 

Yep i have all the correct bits ready to take with me then. 

I will try my best to stay calm and pretend the examiner isn't even there. 
I know the area well and have practiced loads so i know i can do it, just doesn't stop me stressing lol. 
My instructor has already had 2 first time passes this week, he has a really high sucess rate and is a grade 6 instructor.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I PASSED!!!!!! 

Omgcsn't believe I passed, especially cuz I reversed up the kerb lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!
> 
> Omgcsn't believe I passed, especially cuz I reversed up the kerb lol


Well, congratulations! Did you have another go at the reverse when you went up the kerb, or did you realise you had touched it and go forward. People don't realise that both is allowed. If you are lucky enough to get an examiner with many years experience and he can see the rest is really good, he will sometimes let you off a left reverse going wrong.

Now the hard part is actually getting out there on your own. Do that as soon as possible, or you will lose your nerve.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!
> 
> Omgcsn't believe I passed, especially cuz I reversed up the kerb lol


Congratulations! Told you you'd survive 

Agree with NM, get out there on your own, even if it's just around the block.

Although, tbh, apart from mam coming with me when I picked the car up, the first time I actually drove someone around I was actually more nervous than I was driving home on my own.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I realised so i went forwards a bit and corrected it and he dis mention that in the debrief and also said i was good at using my mirrors.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Well done!!!


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

CONGRATS :thumbup1:


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

just passed my theory and hazard test


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

louise2 said:


> just passed my theory and hazard test


Yeay, Congratulations! Next step, the practical!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been out and about since yesterday as i had my mot and taxed my car, so I am road legal now lol.
Enjoying being out in my own car....feels sort of free! Can go where I want and when I want.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I've been out and about since yesterday as i had my mot and taxed my car, so I am road legal now lol.
> Enjoying being out in my own car....feels sort of free! Can go where I want and when I want.


I used to have a lot of texts from pupils who had passed their tests and that is the one theme that ran through them all - how they loved the freedom. I recall the first time I drove alone after my test, back in 1970. It just didn't feel legal!

I also remember very vividly the first time I ever drove a car, from outside our house in London with my dad. I was too scared to even turn the steering wheel. Every time we came to a bend it was: No dad! You do it, dad!

He spent the whole time leaning across and steering for me. Good luck and keep safe.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you  

I've been going out at quiet times in my immediate area so i know it well so isn't too bad, and i have P plates on too. 
Went and put petrol in earlier for the first time...£10.02  typical lol.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Went and put petrol in earlier for the first time...£10.02  typical lol.


How much did you get for that, and how long do you think it will last? (Petrol numpty here, lol)


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I fill mine up full and it lasts just under two weeks costing 40 quid. I don't let the fuel level get down too low as its not good for the car. You won't get far on ten quid, better to fill it up at least half a tank


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> How much did you get for that, and how long do you think it will last? (Petrol numpty here, lol)


Erm, another numpty here haha. 
My petrol light was on, so it was in the red bit, and i got a quarter of a tank for that £10.02 so i'm guessing £40 would fill me up, but it's only a 1.0 micra so nice and small.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

I cannot afford the insurance. AT ALL. the cheapest quote for my car is 8 grand. it is a 1.8 diesel but still its a 96 fiesta, I always knew I would have to find a car with a smaller enginge but then I put 1.0 in my insurance and the cheapest quote is 2600 with a black box upfront. 3600 up front no black box or 4 grand spread over ever month. To be a named driver on my mums car is an extra 450 a month she would have to pay.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

reddd123 said:


> I cannot afford the insurance. AT ALL. the cheapest quote for my car is 8 grand. it is a 1.8 diesel but still its a 96 fiesta, I always knew I would have to find a car with a smaller enginge but then I put 1.0 in my insurance and the cheapest quote is 2600 with a black box upfront. 3600 up front no black box or 4 grand spread over ever month. To be a named driver on my mums car is an extra 450 a month she would have to pay.


I presume there is a reason it is so high. My grandson has just got his licence back after a 19 month ban for drink driving and his insurance is £2,600 on a 1.8 Audi. I think you need to try some more companies; stay away from the cheap ones because the reason they are cheap is that they do not cater for people with driving convictions, not even little ones. They will jump the price up something chronic, even if you have been a customer before.

You could also try going through your bank. That works out cheapest for me, but then I have full no claims.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

reddd123 said:


> I cannot afford the insurance. AT ALL. the cheapest quote for my car is 8 grand. it is a 1.8 diesel but still its a 96 fiesta, I always knew I would have to find a car with a smaller enginge but then I put 1.0 in my insurance and the cheapest quote is 2600 with a black box upfront. 3600 up front no black box or 4 grand spread over ever month. To be a named driver on my mums car is an extra 450 a month she would have to pay.


How old are you? Man or woman? 
Mine was £1200 and i'm a 24 year old woman. 1.0 2000 micra. 
Also have you played around with postcodes? A parents/grandparents address?


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> How old are you? Man or woman?
> Mine was £1200 and i'm a 24 year old woman. 1.0 2000 micra.
> Also have you played around with postcodes? A parents/grandparents address?


17 male .. sexism in the policies maybe? :glare: haha no I'll try the postcode thing. I did see a girl in a car insurance thread moaning about the 'crazy price of her car insurance' and it was 1100 a year. :biggrin5:

newfiesmum there is no reason except they are trying to price me of the road!

in fact they are not trying they have priced me of the road!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

reddd123 said:


> 17 male .. sexism in the policies maybe? :glare: haha no I'll try the postcode thing. I did see a girl in a car insurance thread moaning about the 'crazy price of her car insurance' and it was 1100 a year. :biggrin5:
> 
> newfiesmum there is no reason except they are trying to price me of the road!
> 
> in fact they are not trying they have priced me of the road!


I think maybe you are trying the wrong companies. I take it you have been on the price comparison websites like Confused.com and Go.Compare? Moneysupermarket do one as well. You could also try places like Tesco and Sainsbury's, they used to be the cheapest. And definitely get a car with a smaller engine, that will go against you at your age.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> I think maybe you are trying the wrong companies. I take it you have been on the price comparison websites like Confused.com and Go.Compare? Moneysupermarket do one as well. You could also try places like Tesco and Sainsbury's, they used to be the cheapest. And definitely get a car with a smaller engine, that will go against you at your age.


Yeah I have been using comparison websites. I'll have a little look around again. I'm resigned to not being able to drive though, just to expensive.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Admiral has been good for me - one no fault claim + one notifcation, they tried getting 1100 out of me at renewal but I wasn't having that when I'm a 28 year old woman, so I got them down to 776


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Erm, another numpty here haha.
> My petrol light was on, so it was in the red bit, and i got a quarter of a tank for that £10.02 so i'm guessing £40 would fill me up, but it's only a 1.0 micra so nice and small.


SNAP! :w00t: Except mines a '98 S reg  . £40 would definitely fill me up.

Even 3+ months down the line, I still pinch myself when I see it and think "that's my car"  :001_wub:



reddd123 said:


> I cannot afford the insurance. AT ALL. the cheapest quote for my car is *8 grand*. it is a 1.8 diesel but still its a 96 fiesta, I always knew I would have to find a car with a smaller enginge but then I put 1.0 in my insurance and the cheapest quote is 2600 with a black box upfront. 3600 up front no black box or 4 grand spread over ever month. To be a named driver on my mums car is an extra 450 a month she would have to pay.


:yikes: I know that lads in the under 25 bracket are considered higher risk, but that's _extortion _:yikes: Mine's £1,800 and that's for business insurance.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> SNAP! :w00t: Except mines a '98 S reg  . £40 would definitely fill me up.
> 
> Even 3+ months down the line, I still pinch myself when I see it and think "that's my car"  :001_wub:
> :


Hahaha.... yet another Micra here too! 94 reg, automatic, and yes I keep going out to admire it, sit in it and play some music sometimes with a dog or two for company, as I can't drive it yet.

Very useful to know a tankfull will be around £40, so thanks for that!

But not long now, instructor just said next week we'll talk about booking my test, and the waiting list is very short round here.... 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hahaha.... yet another Micra here too! 94 reg, automatic, and yes I keep going out to admire it, sit in it and play some music sometimes with a dog or two for company, as I can't drive it yet.
> 
> Very useful to know a tankfull will be around £40, so thanks for that!
> 
> But not long now, instructor just said next week we'll talk about booking my test, and the waiting list is very short round here.... 2 weeks or so.


are you learning in automatic or manual? Didn't take me long to get to my test at all when I learnt in an automatic.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> are you learning in automatic or manual? Didn't take me long to get to my test at all when I learnt in an automatic.


Manual, I don't mind gears as I'm not starting from scratch. Just so happened the car I was offered, and too good to say no to, is auto!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hahaha.... yet another Micra here too! 94 reg, automatic, and yes I keep going out to admire it, sit in it and play some music sometimes with a dog or two for company, as I can't drive it yet.
> 
> Very useful to know a tankfull will be around £40, so thanks for that!
> 
> But not long now, instructor just said next week we'll talk about booking my test, and the waiting list is very short round here.... 2 weeks or so.





MerlinsMum said:


> Manual, I don't mind gears as I'm not starting from scratch. Just so happened the car I was offered, and too good to say no to, is auto!


From the date I booked up, to my test date, was 2 weeks for me, too. Glad I didn't have longer to wait because I'd have been a nervous wreck, having to wait weeks with it playing on my mind.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> From the date I booked up, to my test date, was 2 weeks for me, too. Glad I didn't have longer to wait because I'd have been a nervous wreck, having to wait weeks with it playing on my mind.


When I taught my youngest to drive, as she was a bit of a wimp and not very confident, I didn't tell her she had a test. We got to the test centre and she thought we were just having a look, then I got her out of the car cos I needed to go in and use their loos. Then the examiner came out and called her name!

She didn't have a chance to chicken out.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Have been looking at little cars for me, not sure whether to go for a fiesta or corsa, hoping the insurance isn't going to sting too much considering I'm 34 when I pass my test!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Not too bad, as long as you stick to an engine size of 1.4 or less. Your age will be of an advantage even if you're inexperienced. I can recommend a toyota yaris too, they're similar size to a corsa but less tax to pay.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Rikalaily said:


> Have been looking at little cars for me, not sure whether to go for a fiesta or corsa, hoping the insurance isn't going to sting too much considering I'm 34 when I pass my test!


You might be pleasantly surprised 

Have been looking for insurance for my Micra, not being driven yet til I pass my test. I too am of mature years, and had some very good quotes. I've also had my Provisional licence for over 8 years which apparently seems to count for something.

Admiral quoted me circa £300, and I almost bit... but then asked if it would change once I'd passed... answer, yes, to over £600 :scared: And that was for 3rd Party F&T!

Spoke to LV today who quoted £431, and who said they can't guarantee it but it should not go up once I have passed..... Fully comp (3pft was only about £20 less).
So that's fine by me!


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

I got my little car yesterday! She's a 99 Fiesta. So pleased as it's in really good nick with only 91k. The MOT is due in Sept though but hoping it will pass as seems to be really well taken care of, the last owner had it for nearly 10 years. Insurance is just under £500 a year for now, not sure what it will be when I pass as we insured online.

Going to go out in her today, feeling a bit nervous as I've not driven without and instructor before but dp is calm and patient. We are nipping down to the prom so I can get used to the clutch etc, it's also petrol and I learn in a diesel so my instructor said I'll probably stall a lot until I get used to giving it more gas and having to put the gas down sooner than in hers. Fingers crossed 

Here's Felicity


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Rikalaily said:


> I got my little car yesterday! She's a 99 Fiesta. So pleased as it's in really good nick with only 91k. The MOT is due in Sept though but hoping it will pass as seems to be really well taken care of, the last owner had it for nearly 10 years. Insurance is just under £500 a year for now, not sure what it will be when I pass as we insured online.


She looks lovely  And well cared for too, that's important.

What insurer did you go with? Did you try a quote based on having passed?
I didn't want to do mine online as there were a few queries I had, so I've phoned up just to clarify. If you aren't sure you've filled in an online insurance quote properly, it could nullify the insurance so I needed to find out more, particularly as my occupation isn't listed with some of them.



> my instructor said I'll probably stall a lot until I get used to giving it more gas and having to put the gas down sooner than in hers. Fingers crossed


Hah! yes you probably will! :lol:
I've only ever driven one diesel, a loan car my instructor had for a week when his was in the garage (random chav smashed the window which meant the whole door needed replacing), and wow, I wanted him to keep it.

I do stall his car occasionally, strangely enough I haven't with any previous cars I've learned in, so I just say 'Whoops, dead car!' and turn it on again, not a huge problem and I don't think you'd fail the test as long as you do the appropriate actions.

Hope you have fun kitting her out, I've enjoyed looking for stuff for mine (needed for two large dogs) and a bit of style too. Mine's red (I'd have preferred blue) but the interior was pale grey, so she now has black faux leather front seat covers, a black waterproof back-seat cover, red fleece blankies for the boot, and a couple of red fluffy cushions on the back seat (just because).

Just out of interest - do you have any breakdown cover, and if so, what did you go for? My insurers offered it, but I don't know if that's better than going for a separate cover, AA or Green Flag for example. Anyone know?

PS I have a test booked.... but I'm not telling when.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

We have the Fiesta insured through RAC, the other car is insured with Hastings. When I have passed we are going to see how much it will cost to insure me on the big car, will probably be too much though as it's a 3l Sedona, it's also an auto so was to get comfortable with a manual before I switch to that one. Haven't set up the breakdown cover yet but will probably go with AA as we already have that with the other one.

I've already got myself a keyring with 'Hers' on it hehe


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Automatic is a piece of cake compared to manual :001_cool:


----------



## Rachel723 (Jul 18, 2013)

I do love cars, but now I can't afford a car, neither do I take some lessons...so I 'll work hard and earn enough money to get my first car, aha~fighting~


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Have been out in my car a few times, I'm getting more used to it now. Yesterday I drove us to ASDA, parked and drove home after getting the shopping. The handbrake needs doing and I think the brake pads before the MOT. 

I was dreading my lesson on Saturday after driving my car a few times, I thought I would drive horribly after switching between cars but I drove better! My instructor said that my confidence was way higher (that's the issue that has been worrying us, I can drive a car just fine but was hesitant etc). I think driving without duel control backup raised my confidence because I knew I'd done it all by myself.

My instructor is on holiday for 2 weeks now so only have 3 lessons left before my test, have a double double booked for the 10th, another one booked for the week after and then the hour before my test. She's leaving the two Sundays open incase I need to sneak a few more lessons in but she doesn't think I will need to. She has given me a few routes to practice on while she's away.

I feel sick when I think about my test, I need to get these nerves under control. I'm confident about my driving ability, if anything lets me down it will be the nerves.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

The more you drive the more your confidence will grow! The more practice you can get of driving at different times of day the better too!


Good luck for your test, try to think of it as just another lesson, get your instructor to do a few of mock tests in the last few lessons on the run up, to get you used to the silence in the car!

x


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Well it's less than two weeks until my test. I haven't had any driving lessons for the last two weeks as my instructor has been on hols but I've managed to get out in my car a few times. Still struggling to get used to pulling off on slopes/hills, forget how much gas it needs! So stalling quite a bit still.

Have a 4hr lesson this sat and another 4hr lesson next sat and my instructor will give me lessons on the sundays too if I need them (she usually doesn't give lessons on sundays). Then the hour before my test on the 19th. Totally bricking it, lol.

I'm hoping I drive ok on Saturday and don't need the extras on the Sundays. From this Sat my instructor is in full on examiner mode, so silent driving to get me used to the full test conditions.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

my sister has her practical test on the 23rd this month, her instructor has just gone on holiday but she's been practising in the Jimny, despite it being automatic, she deals with switching between automatic and manual ok, and it gives her road experience.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

I am looking to start lessons again as I need to pass my test and get a car so desperately. I have no idea where to start though! There are lots of driving instructors around here and I don't know many people so can't find any recommendations. So, what do you look for in an instructor? I am a nervous driver, so I need someone who won't rush me.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

You need one like mine, so patient and friendly, and encouraging, but you appear to live in Edinburgh, so I'd ask around other people and go by recommendations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> You need one like mine, so patient and friendly, and encouraging, but you appear to live in Edinburgh, so I'd ask around other people and go by recommendations.


Hi, thanks. Yeah I am hoping to get some recommendations via other people. I might ask around where I work for some ideas. Seen a few adverts but I'm hesitant to book anyone just yet.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

la468 said:


> I am looking to start lessons again as I need to pass my test and get a car so desperately. I have no idea where to start though! There are lots of driving instructors around here and I don't know many people so can't find any recommendations. So, what do you look for in an instructor? I am a nervous driver, so I need someone who won't rush me.


Have you tried Googling driving school reviews near your area? I've just done a quick Google for you and come up with this:

Driving Schools Edinburgh | Qype Reviews

Or another one:
http://www.freeindex.co.uk/edinburgh-driving_instructors.htm

I'm going to leave it there now because otherwise you'll be back to Square 1 and still have a never-ending list of instructors 

It might not be as personal or as reliable as a personal recommendation, but it gives you an idea of where to start in your search, or possibly narrow down the list of potential instructors for you...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

la468 said:


> Hi, thanks. Yeah I am hoping to get some recommendations via other people. I might ask around where I work for some ideas. Seen a few adverts but I'm hesitant to book anyone just yet.


Just a thought, but if you see a driving school car parked at the side of the road, perhaps explaining things or doing a manouevre, bang on the door and ask the pupil for a few minutes. Ask him/her what the instructor is like.

Also, watch if you can when you see them out. Is the instructor smiling, laughing, does he appear friendly. Is the pupil talking, laughing, looking relaxed or does he/she look terrified?

Take yourself up the test centre and watch them arriving for their tests. Stick around and watch them come back; how does the instructor react to the pass or failure of his pupil? Is he sympathetic or does he look annoyed? Is he overjoyed if they pass, or is he thinking that's another couple of hours money a week he's lost?

Don't get in the way of the tests though - test times are on the DSA website.

Female instructors are generally more patient than male ones and if you don't like your instructor, change. You are the paying customer - don't put up with any nonsense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Just a thought, but if you see a driving school car parked at the side of the road, perhaps explaining things or doing a manouevre, bang on the door and ask the pupil for a few minutes. Ask him/her what the instructor is like.
> 
> Also, watch if you can when you see them out. Is the instructor smiling, laughing, does he appear friendly. Is the pupil talking, laughing, looking relaxed or does he/she look terrified?
> 
> ...


Thanks for this - shall definitely try and find an instructor ASAP, I need my license haha.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

la468 said:


> Thanks for this - shall definitely try and find an instructor ASAP, I need my license haha.


My instructor lives round the corner from me. I had no idea who to choose either, but I walk past his car with his phone number on the side, every day.

One evening I was walking past with one of my dogs and he was just getting out of his car, so I stopped to ask about lessons. "Are they for you, or for him?" he asked, pointing at Merlin, and I laughed, so I knew he'd be a fun instructor.

He is... I really enjoy my lessons, he always makes me laugh and he's an excellent teacher, too.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Well today is the day! Test is at 12.43pm, getting picked up at 11.30am


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Rikalaily said:


> Well today is the day! Test is at 12.43pm, getting picked up at 11.30am


 Break a leg!


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Failed :crying:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Aww never mind, I failed three times.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rikalaily said:


> Failed :crying:


Oh, dear. Did you fail on much? Always harder to repeat if you failed on lots of things than just one. Put in straight away for another test and keep checking to see if there is anything nearer.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I failed mine 10 days ago, but put in for another immediately. That was my 3rd fail, although the previous ones were 22 and 33 years ago!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> I failed mine 10 days ago, but put in for another immediately. That was my 3rd fail, although the previous ones were 22 and 33 years ago!


Then they do not count! Trust me, I'm a grannie, and driving instructor! Things have changed an awful lot since then, more traffic, more manouevres, far more thought goes into what you need to do. And the examiners are required to be civil today, whereas thirty years ago they were almost neo-nazis!

You'll get there, don't worry, just keep trying.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Failed badly, have never driven so badly before. Only three minors but 1 serious and 2 dangerous. He adjusted my steering 5 mins in and after that it all went to pot, was totally crap and so disappointed in myself. 

I know I'm a good driver but nerves got the better of me. Was bizarre because I was so calm before the test then a few minutes in they hit me like a brick and my left leg wouldn't stop shaking, just awful


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rikalaily said:


> Failed badly, have never driven so badly before. Only three minors but 1 serious and 2 dangerous. He adjusted my steering 5 mins in and after that it all went to pot, was totally crap and so disappointed in myself.
> 
> I know I'm a good driver but nerves got the better of me. Was bizarre because I was so calm before the test then a few minutes in they hit me like a brick and my left leg wouldn't stop shaking, just awful


Many people have shaky clutch foot syndrome on the test. You would be surprised how many, and examiners try to ignore it. A tip I used to give people when they were going for their test is that they are not taking a test, they are in fact driving on their own for the very first time.

That is what the examiner wants to see = how you drive on your own. So you need to forget he is there; he is just a satnav telling you which way to go, nothing more. There are no right or wrong answers, just safe and legal driving.

Good luck for next time.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Have just rebooked, first available is mid Oct so will look out for cancellations in the meantime. Hopefully I will drive the way I normally drive next time. The two dangerous faults have upset me more than failing has


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

what did you do? I actually had a test stopped because the examiner got a bit worried about me hitting the kerb too many times lol! I was only trying to do a reverse park.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

First dangerous one was 5 mins into the test, someone was up my arse and he asked me to pull over, got distracted by looking for somewhere to pull over and him behind and the examiner had to adjust my steering because I got too close to a parked car. Serious was because I knew I had already failed and head was battered and my leg wouldn't stop shaking, bunny hopped the car pulling off and a car had to slow down slightly because I didn't get up to speed quick enough. Second dangerous was nearly went through a red light, distracted again by battered head and someone looking like they were going to pull out in front of me on the other side of the road. Can't believe I did that no matter how mucked up my head was, that's the one that's doing my head in most, totally gutted. Had already failed twice over and knew that, but that one was just damned careless.

Drove near perfect on a 3h 20m drive on Sat, drove perfect on the way to the test. No idea why the hell I drove like an idiot


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its your nerves. I went to a semi automatic car with gears and was getting used to changing them, so although it wasn't capable of bunny hopping with its own clutch to control, I probably did make some minor mistakes. I think that was a bit harsh though, I have to slow down for loads of idiots who do worse things than bunny hopping a car!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> Its your nerves. I went to a semi automatic car with gears and was getting used to changing them, so although it wasn't capable of bunny hopping with its own clutch to control, I probably did make some minor mistakes. I think that was a bit harsh though, I have to slow down for loads of idiots who do worse things than bunny hopping a car!


I doubt the fail was for bunny hopping. That would have come under pulling away safely, but unless it was in a really dangerous place, like halfway across a main road, or it was repeated it would not have been a fail on its own, only a minor fault. But if the examiner has to interfere in any way, i.e. having to move the steering wheel, then that is a fail. What would you do if you were on your own?


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

He put the bunny hopping as a serious because it caused the car which was coming down the road behind to slow down which counts as a serious, made him change speed.

Totally understand why I failed, I mucked up. Just hope I do better next time because the three mistakes I made today I've never made before. I never even bunny hopped the car in my early lessons, my clutch control has always been spot on from day one in my instructors car


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Then they do not count! Trust me, I'm a grannie, and driving instructor! Things have changed an awful lot since then, more traffic, more manouevres, far more thought goes into what you need to do. You'll get there, don't worry, just keep trying.


Thank you - that's very heartening!



newfiesmum said:


> Many people have shaky clutch foot syndrome on the test. You would be surprised how many, and examiners try to ignore it.


That's interesting. I didn't have a shaky foot on my test but didn't use the clutch as well as normal. I get sciatica in the thigh of my left (clutch) leg though, and did notice it got worse during my test (tension?) and also my clutch foot ached like heck!

Just by coincidence my car is an automatic - so once I've passed (on a manual) my left leg is going heave a sigh of relief.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If you're just going to drive an automatic just pass your test in one? Youd be able to get hire/courtesy cars as automatics. I have an automatic only license and haven't had any restrictions in finding cars to drive.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Thank you - that's very heartening!
> 
> That's interesting. I didn't have a shaky foot on my test but didn't use the clutch as well as normal. I get sciatica in the thigh of my left (clutch) leg though, and did notice it got worse during my test (tension?) and also my clutch foot ached like heck!
> 
> Just by coincidence my car is an automatic - so once I've passed (on a manual) my left leg is going heave a sigh of relief.


If you are planning on taking your test in a manual car, please do not practice or drive the automatic until you have passed your test. Your manual skills have little chance of coming naturally if you are trying to cope with both at this stage. I had a pupil who did this, though I told her not to. She kept failing in the manual, always something to do with the clutch - coasting round corners, etc - and eventually decided she may as well learn in an automatic and passed first time.

I can't drive a manual anymore because of the sciatic nerve and all the others on the left side. I am licenced to drive one, but it hurts like hell so in your case there is little point in even bothering. It will just take you longer and cost you more.

If you have a word with your instructor, he can take you in your own car if he chooses. He doesn't have to be an "automatic instructor".


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Haven't driven my car at all yet, except for moving it on private property, one of the neighbours complained it was in his way on the shared parking area round the back (it wasn't, he was having a gripe because he could no longer use our empty space!).

But I do have a friend visiting next week, who used to be a driving instructor so I'm going to drive it then as a one-off. I'd rather pass on a manual, and it does seem to come naturally now (my test failure wasn't down to gears or clutch, more to do with panicking in very busy traffic). Retake is coming up.... ummm..... very shortly, and I'm hoping the traffic won't be so bad.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Haven't driven my car at all yet, except for moving it on private property, one of the neighbours complained it was in his way on the shared parking area round the back (it wasn't, he was having a gripe because he could no longer use our empty space!).
> 
> But I do have a friend visiting next week, who used to be a driving instructor so I'm going to drive it then as a one-off. I'd rather pass on a manual, and it does seem to come naturally now (my test failure wasn't down to gears or clutch, more to do with panicking in very busy traffic). Retake is coming up.... ummm..... very shortly, and I'm hoping the traffic won't be so bad.


My advice still stands; I passed my driving test in 1970, more than forty years ago. It was in the eighties that we got our first automatic car, but I still had a manual. Last time I tried to drive a manual I completely forgot to change gear after going down the motorway in fifth, and wondered what was happening when I came to the roundabout at the top of the slip road and stalled!

That is after over thirty years of driving a manual car, and a lorry. Just don't want you to make the same mistake as my pupil - driving tests are not cheap.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Haven't driven my car at all yet, except for moving it on private property, one of the neighbours complained it was in his way on the shared parking area round the back (it wasn't, he was having a gripe because he could no longer use our empty space!).
> 
> But I do have a friend visiting next week, who used to be a driving instructor so I'm going to drive it then as a one-off. I'd rather pass on a manual, and it does seem to come naturally now (my test failure wasn't down to gears or clutch, more to do with panicking in very busy traffic). Retake is coming up.... ummm..... very shortly, and I'm hoping the traffic won't be so bad.


best time to take the test is between 10am and 4pm or 3pm if the schools are back.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> best time to take the test is between 10am and 4pm or 3pm if the schools are back.


It was at 1.30pm, that's the only time I can do when mother's at day care. Holiday through traffic, so the examiner said.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> best time to take the test is between 10am and 4pm or 3pm if the schools are back.


A long time ago, I used to book my pupils' tests for them just to make sure they got the right test centre and not some ungodly hour in the morning. I booked one girl the 3.27 and she said I shouldn't have done because all the school children would be coming out. I told her that if she couldn't drive for half an hour without running over a few kids, she shouldn't be on the road.

The point is there is no good or bad time. The examiners know what the roads are going to be like at any given time, so they will avoid anything that is likely to hold them up. You should be able to drive at any time of the day or night.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh I know that, you should be able to drive at any time of day, but for test purposes I'd book during the day and then get used to driving around rush hour/school times without the pressure of the examiner there.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> Oh I know that, you should be able to drive at any time of day, but for test purposes I'd book during the day and then get used to driving around rush hour/school times without the pressure of the examiner there.


It depends where you take your test, but in Cambridge the last test of the day was 2.32, unless it was summer and you got an overtime one. It used to be 3.27, but then they started earlier and finished earlier for some reason. Saturday morning is always good if the test centre holds them but it does cost more. The roads are very quiet then.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> That is after over thirty years of driving a manual car, and a lorry. Just don't want you to make the same mistake as my pupil - driving tests are not cheap.


Well, my friend came to visit on Monday and I drove my own car - auto - for the first time. I asked my instructor about it beforehand, and he said Go for it... It's all experience.

My clutch leg was a bit confused at first but soon enjoyed the time off, and we drove around this area showing my friend the sights for about 5 hours, minus the time we spent walking about. Rue my Malinois came with us and was an angel, she travels very well and you wouldn't have known she was there. She loved the place we went to, and rolled in something left by a fox within minutes - a walk is not a walk unless you can roll in something, she says. Thankfully I had wet wipes in the car for such an eventuality.

Most of the trip I knew where we were going anyway, but as it happened I forgot my maps, so when we hit unfamiliar territory heading for a certain place up on the Mendips, my friend used her GPS to tell me where to go at first. On the way back I followed signs, and realised I do have a very good sense of direction.

Back on home turf, I was keen to show her various things and she did commend me on my knowledge of local roads, as I made some impulsive decisions to visit certain places, and chose the route home via a backway.

She also took me through parking in a car park, more than one in fact, as we had to in order to park up to go and do stuff, and filling up at a petrol station.

It really was the most fun, and the first time I've driven independently, i.e. not on a lesson, I really didn't have much of a problem, but as she used to be an ADI she was able to prompt me a little when needed.

Can't believe how much confidence I had, and even the necessary manoeuvres involved were easy peasy.

Don't want to feel over confident, as this was an auto and it WAS a shedload easier to drive,but if I fail my next test I *will* seriously think about taking next on auto, as a licence of any kind is such a high priority at the moment.... and I could do a manual test at a later date.... given that my priority is to be on the road and I already have a car taxed insured and ready to roll, getting my licence even in an auto is better now, as it's such a big deal to me and my disabled mother to have that facility.

It felt like real driving... and I didn't do badly, nothing that a bit more experience of driving independently won't cure, and most of the route was on roads and places I will be going to on a weekly basis.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well, my friend came to visit on Monday and I drove my own car - auto - for the first time. I asked my instructor about it beforehand, and he said Go for it... It's all experience.
> 
> My clutch leg was a bit confused at first but soon enjoyed the time off, and we drove around this area showing my friend the sights for about 5 hours, minus the time we spent walking about. Rue my Malinois came with us and was an angel, she travels very well and you wouldn't have known she was there. She loved the place we went to, and rolled in something left by a fox within minutes - a walk is not a walk unless you can roll in something, she says. Thankfully I had wet wipes in the car for such an eventuality.
> 
> ...


If you can pretend then that the examiner is just one of your mates who you are taking for a ride, or taking shopping, you will get along a lot better. I had a pupil once who was always making mistakes, till the day she asked me to drop her somewhere else and I said: ok, you know where you're going, I don't, so get on with it. She drove like a dream because she didn't think about anyone watching her, just about where she was going and the traffic.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Definitely going to be a bit late on joining this thread but personally feel that doing your driving test on an auto only isn't really that bad.

I am from the US where probably 90-95% of vehicles are automatics, many cars today come as automatics ONLY, with no option of getting a manual. Therefore not many people know how to drive a manual (new drivers-wise) and trust me, it is not seen as a negative thing.

I opted to do my driving test as auto only over here because frankly I didn't see the point in needing to do it as a manual. The advantages of manuals in terms of petrol savings is negligible these days with the advances in efficiency in general. Price differences between used vehicles which are automatic or manual are negligible as well.

I passed my driving test on the first try and received no faults at all. To be fair, I have been driving since I was 15 and 9 months, but I hadn't driven very frequently over the last 6 years since I moved to the UK (only driving when I went to the US on holidays). 

After I passed my test, my driving examiner said he didn't see the point in manuals and that automatics were the way forward. He said he owned an automatic himself but had to have a manual driving license for his job only.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

londongal796 said:


> Definitely going to be a bit late on joining this thread but personally feel that doing your driving test on an auto only isn't really that bad.
> 
> I am from the US where probably 90-95% of vehicles are automatics, many cars today come as automatics ONLY, with no option of getting a manual. Therefore not many people know how to drive a manual (new drivers-wise) and trust me, it is not seen as a negative thing.
> 
> ...


I used to teach automatic and I had a lot of American pupils, especially being in Cambridge. I had one girl whose boyfriend was English and who had persuaded her to learn in a manual, which she found completely confusing and unnecessary. There is, unfortunately, a stigma attached to automic only in England. Where most countries acknowledge that the automatic gearbox is just another gadget, like the ability of some cars to park themselves, the English, especially of the male variety, think it is not "proper" driving. I have seen a lot of this with females who want to learn auto, and their partners saying they have to do manual. I had one man who said that his wife wanted automatic, but then she "wouldn't be able to drive my car." I pointed out that she wouldn't be able to drive his car if she couldn't drive either.

For most people in England who learn in an automatic, it is not a choice, it is all there is. Not everyone can drive a manual and not everyone wants to.

My mother had a saying to which I have always adhered: never do anything you can get a gadget to do for you. They are even making sports cars like Porsches in automatic now, because with the new gearbox that has manual gears as well, there is no disadvantage in terms of power.

I do think England will take a long time to catch up.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I used to teach automatic and I had a lot of American pupils, especially being in Cambridge. I had one girl whose boyfriend was English and who had persuaded her to learn in a manual, which she found completely confusing and unnecessary. *There is, unfortunately, a stigma attached to automic only in England. * Where most countries acknowledge that the automatic gearbox is just another gadget, like the ability of some cars to park themselves, the English, especially of the male variety, think it is not "proper" driving. I have seen a lot of this with females who want to learn auto, and their partners saying they have to do manual. I had one man who said that his wife wanted automatic, but then she "wouldn't be able to drive my car." I pointed out that she wouldn't be able to drive his car if she couldn't drive either.
> 
> For most people in England who learn in an automatic, it is not a choice, it is all there is. Not everyone can drive a manual and not everyone wants to.
> 
> ...


I do know of the stigma. I've had half and half really... some people have scoffed when I said I was going for an automatic license, while others have listened to my reasoning and actually said it makes perfect sense.

Fortunately my OH prefers automatics, especially when his commute is through one of the worst stretches of the M25--he used to complain of knee pain everyday before we got our automatic car but now he is pain free!

I do also have the advantage that since he has a manual license, if we need to rent a car and the automatics are a bit overpriced, it can just be him driving. But we've only had to rent a car once in the UK/EU whereas we normally are renting over in the US.

Also his dad drives an automatic so that has helped the stigma factor. We just all agree--automatics make sense.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

my sister has just passed her manual test first time with only 6 minors, but she'd been practising in mum's Jimny 4x4 thats an automatic, and she's going to keep driving it and hopefully build up her no claims bonus as a named person on the insurance. She can give mum lifts to work etc so she can borrow the car. She may or may not buy a manual car further down the line but she said she wanted to pass in a manual so she had the choice. Fair enough as she has no problem with the clutch or gears.
I'm able to use my Yaris as a manual now with just a bit of help from its automatic clutch.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I personally wanted to drive manual as it would mean I could drive any car, whereas auto means you can only drive auto. 
I find manual dead easy, i don't even have to think about it now. 
But I don't find anything wrong with people learning in an auto if that is what they want, people are always so quick to get involved in other people lives.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

*LOOK WHAT I'VE GOT!!* :thumbup1::biggrin:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> *LOOK WHAT I'VE GOT!!* :thumbup1::biggrin:


well done!:thumbup1:


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> *LOOK WHAT I'VE GOT!!* :thumbup1::biggrin:


Congrats x


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> *LOOK WHAT I'VE GOT!!* :thumbup1::biggrin:


Congratulations!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I personally wanted to drive manual as it would mean I could drive any car, whereas auto means you can only drive auto.
> I find manual dead easy, i don't even have to think about it now.
> But I don't find anything wrong with people learning in an auto if that is what they want, people are always so quick to get involved in other people lives.


I had a lady once, 30 years old, had been trying to learn in a manual since she was 17. She hadn't even got to the stage of leaving the country lanes and driving home. It wasn't until she got a decent instructor who knew she would never do it and asked her if she had considered automatic, that she even knew you could take your test in one. She passed first time in an auto. Even driving instructors are under the impression that if someone doesn't want to do manual, they must have something wrong with them physically. Why should someone take twice as long and spend twice as much money, learning to drive something they are never going to drive because they simply don't want to.



MerlinsMum said:


> *LOOK WHAT I'VE GOT!!* :thumbup1::biggrin:


Well done, you!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm still in denial.... they'll ring me up tomorrow and say it was a silly mistake....LOL

Now I am seriously nervous. .. going out in your own is a different kind of stress. I have some time off tomorrow to drive about, which will involve taking my dogs - both! - probably not too far, but hey, I can, and that privilege is worth a million quid.

As my ex driving instructor friend said... You now have been deemed safe enough to start learning on your own. 

And that's what passing really means. 

(still think there was a mix up somewhere! LOL)


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Today I drove my car for the first time in 2 years since I first started getting sicker. I can start learning again now and hopefully won't be too long until I pass  I'm learning to drive manual but afterwards I'm going to consider getting an automatic because it will be easier for my legs  I can't wait!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lovehatetragedy said:


> Today I drove my car for the first time in 2 years since I first started getting sicker. I can start learning again now and hopefully won't be too long until I pass  I'm learning to drive manual but afterwards I'm going to consider getting an automatic because it will be easier for my legs  I can't wait!


 Do it....and learn automatic if it's really easier.

They ARE easier and if you have any kind of issue with your legs, it's a no brainer as far as I'm concerned. Swallow your pride and go for automatic.... I think half the reason I passed today on manual, was because I had a Plan B in place.

If I'd failed today, I was going to retake in my automatic, as I was fed up with the huge pressure I've been under, and my need to just be able to have transport was the biggest priority.

Yes I have today qualified to drive manual or auto, but it has cost a fortune, and I am happy with auto. ... if i could go back to when I started lessons again some months ago and could tell myself anything, I'd say, Sod the manual, go for automatic, if it means you can get on the road more comfortably and more quickly. I reckon I'd have passed sooner and saved a packet if I'd known that - and for another thing, you can't stall them!


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Do it....and learn automatic if it's really easier.
> 
> They ARE easier and if you have any kind of issue with your legs, it's a no brainer as far as I'm concerned. Swallow your pride and go for automatic.... I think half the reason I passed today on manual, was because I had a Plan B in place.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, its taken me a while to make the decision because I'm as stubborn as they come but I'd rather do that than have an accident and risk hurting myself or others because i was too stubborn to make a change. Congratulations on passing, it must be such a relief to finally have done it!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm still in denial.... they'll ring me up tomorrow and say it was a silly mistake....LOL
> 
> Now I am seriously nervous. .. going out in your own is a different kind of stress. I have some time off tomorrow to drive about, which will involve taking my dogs - both! - probably not too far, but hey, I can, and that privilege is worth a million quid.
> 
> ...


I certainly wouldn't take the dogs the very first time. Just drive round the block a couple of times, no need to go anywhere. You need total concentration on the traffic, you don't need to be distracted. Good luck.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

makes a difference if the dogs are well behaved, my sister drove out with Amber on her own and they were both fine.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> *LOOK WHAT I'VE GOT!!* :thumbup1::biggrin:


Congratulations!!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, had driving test no.2 today. My instructor had a student who had today booked but has been ill for the last few weeks, the Sat before last we switched test dates... I failed again 

I thought I had passed but turned out I got 1 serious fault. I didn't realise at the time but he explained... I was turning right at lights, stopped to let the oncoming traffic through, there was a car in the opposite traffic in the right turn waiting to turn right and a car approaching that one from behind and slowing to fall in behind it. I turned right and as I did that second car turned into the oncoming lane from behind the first car and booted it out, he came level with my car as I finished my turn. Totally gutted, thought it was ok to make the turn as (when I started my turn) he was in the right turn lane and I had time to clear  The guy sped up even though he saw me so was too close


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rikalaily said:


> Well, had driving test no.2 today. My instructor had a student who had today booked but has been ill for the last few weeks, the Sat before last we switched test dates... I failed again
> 
> I thought I had passed but turned out I got 1 serious fault. I didn't realise at the time but he explained... I was turning right at lights, stopped to let the oncoming traffic through, there was a car in the opposite traffic in the right turn waiting to turn right and a car approaching that one from behind and slowing to fall in behind it. I turned right and as I did that second car turned into the oncoming lane from behind the first car and booted it out, he came level with my car as I finished my turn. Totally gutted, thought it was ok to make the turn as (when I started my turn) he was in the right turn lane and I had time to clear  The guy sped up even though he saw me so was too close


Aww well, could be worse, I got hit doing that. Only got away with it being his fault because a witness said the lights had turned red for him.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rikalaily said:


> Well, had driving test no.2 today. My instructor had a student who had today booked but has been ill for the last few weeks, the Sat before last we switched test dates... I failed again
> 
> I thought I had passed but turned out I got 1 serious fault. I didn't realise at the time but he explained... I was turning right at lights, stopped to let the oncoming traffic through, there was a car in the opposite traffic in the right turn waiting to turn right and a car approaching that one from behind and slowing to fall in behind it. I turned right and as I did that second car turned into the oncoming lane from behind the first car and booted it out, he came level with my car as I finished my turn. Totally gutted, thought it was ok to make the turn as (when I started my turn) he was in the right turn lane and I had time to clear  The guy sped up even though he saw me so was too close


Oh hun  Sorry to hear that. It's true what a colleague of mine said when I sat my test - it all comes down to the idiots on the road on the day/time of your test.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well ... I've had my first crash  My fault, too. 

It happened last night. I was at a roundabout, indicating left. The only other car at the roundabout at the time was opposite me, also indicating left. I went to pull out, and the car suddenly appeared, crossing from right lane to left. I was only going 1-2mph, but didn't have enough room to stop. 

He's saying there's a few scratches to his car, but despite taking a pic on my phone, and playing with the contrast/brightness (it was a black car and the crash happened at dusk :001_rolleyes, I can't see any. Nothing on my car that wasn't already there.  

I know what experienced drivers are going to say - get back in the car and drive asap. I already have.  AND I've done that roundabout again (can't really avoid it tbh as it's the nearest one to mine and on route to at least 2 clients) I was on my way to a call when the crash happened, so I had no choice really, but after work I drove to the voice of experience that I know best - my dad's. 

I suppose it had to happen sooner or later. I was still gutted though.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If he tries to claim off his insurance, send those pictures in showing no damage. I had a small bump with a woman and she claimed off me for whip lash even though there was no way I could have hurt her (car was crawling along 10mph, I wasn't paying enough attention) my car had a dinted bonnet, no damage at all to her car. Just get back in the car and drive, at least no-one was hurt and you can take that as a warning to be more careful. Take more time at roundabouts and always look as many times as you need.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

well after one whole year of not driving and failing six tests, I have booked my theory test again. I think I shall learn automatic this time. Two and half years and six tests are enough tries on a manual me thinks.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

LurcherOwner said:


> well after one whole year of not driving and failing six tests, I have booked my theory test again. I think I shall learn automatic this time. Two and half years and six tests are enough tries on a manual me thinks.


My mum passed her test (manual) after 9 tests.  But if you're happier to go with auto, you go auto.

GL


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

I passed my test today! Was third time lucky  Drove worse than I did on my last one, was pretty shocked when he said I'd passed, lol.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Rikalaily said:


> I passed my test today! Was third time lucky  Drove worse than I did on my last one, was pretty shocked when he said I'd passed, lol.


congratulations!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rikalaily said:


> I passed my test today! Was third time lucky  Drove worse than I did on my last one, was pretty shocked when he said I'd passed, lol.


Congratulations!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I used to teach automatic and I had a lot of American pupils, especially being in Cambridge. I had one girl whose boyfriend was English and who had persuaded her to learn in a manual, which she found completely confusing and unnecessary. There is, unfortunately, a stigma attached to automic only in England. Where most countries acknowledge that the automatic gearbox is just another gadget, like the ability of some cars to park themselves, the English, especially of the male variety, think it is not "proper" driving. I have seen a lot of this with females who want to learn auto, and their partners saying they have to do manual. I had one man who said that his wife wanted automatic, but then she "wouldn't be able to drive my car." I pointed out that she wouldn't be able to drive his car if she couldn't drive either.
> 
> For most people in England who learn in an automatic, it is not a choice, it is all there is. Not everyone can drive a manual and not everyone wants to.
> 
> ...


I have been driving manual cars for 8 years since I passed my test.

We bought an automatic car yesterday and well I love it 

Dont get me wrong I keep thinking im going to stall everytime I break to a standstill  and still push my left foot down even though theres no peddle lol 

But im really impressed with how smooth ours is etc.

The only thing is - I wouldnt say they are 'easier' or any sort of cop out lol. I was quite embarressed of how long I spent on the neighbouring farms passing bay practising 'break' 'neutral' 'realise break' 'press break' 'reverse' 'break' 'neutral' 'realise break' lol  Its making my brain work having to resist wanting to 'change' gears.

Our car also has a manual gear 1 and 2 as well as an extra button on the gear stick 

Going to read the booklet tonight to work out how to use them lol

I think its a shame theres a stigma attached to 'auto' cars.

I had a couple of people question 'why' we would possibly get an automatic as we both have full manual licenses lol. I just said 'for a change' lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I have been driving manual cars for 8 years since I passed my test.
> 
> We bought an automatic car yesterday and well I love it
> 
> ...


The thing is, there is no stigma attached to driving an auto, only to learning in one because then you are not licenced to drive a manual. People who think like that seem to imagine that at some point one is going to want to drive a manual, which is rubbish. Mostly they don't and never will and as I said an awful lot of people are simply not capable of driving a manual. It takes an awful lot of co-ordination and for most it does not come naturally, even when they pass their test. It takes years before you don't have to think about it.

All automatics have at least 2 manual gears. These are designed mainly for going down very steep hills to slow you down so you don't put too much strain on the brakes. In all the years I have been driving auto, I have never used them. The extra button could be either a sports button, which overrides the auto and keeps the transmission in a lower gear for longer so you can overtake quickly or go up steep hills easier, or it could be a snow button, which takes the place of moving off in second gear in the snow as you would in a manual. Try to keep your left foot tucked up near the seat, then you won't be tempted. It doesn't take long to get the hang of it. A friend wanted to drive my car before she went to Canada, where she would have to have an auto, and her problem was the hand coming off the steering wheel, ready to change gear, every time we came to a corner!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> The thing is, there is no stigma attached to driving an auto, only to learning in one because then you are not licenced to drive a manual. People who think like that seem to imagine that at some point one is going to want to drive a manual, which is rubbish. Mostly they don't and never will and as I said an awful lot of people are simply not capable of driving a manual. It takes an awful lot of co-ordination and for most it does not come naturally, even when they pass their test. It takes years before you don't have to think about it.
> 
> All automatics have at least 2 manual gears. These are designed mainly for going down very steep hills to slow you down so you don't put too much strain on the brakes. In all the years I have been driving auto, I have never used them. The extra button could be either a sports button, which overrides the auto and keeps the transmission in a lower gear for longer so you can overtake quickly or go up steep hills easier, or it could be a snow button, which takes the place of moving off in second gear in the snow as you would in a manual. Try to keep your left foot tucked up near the seat, then you won't be tempted. It doesn't take long to get the hang of it. A friend wanted to drive my car before she went to Canada, where she would have to have an auto, and her problem was the hand coming off the steering wheel, ready to change gear, every time we came to a corner!


I guess some people are just simple minded hey  My dad was a driving instructor so have to admit I never would of thought of drivin a auto - not sure I knew they existed.

We grew up with a dual controlled instructor car (So could never sit in the front) but meant when we went to friends houses / farms us kids were allowed to drive down the private drives / farm tracks. 

I never knew all auto's had 2 manual gears - You learn something everyday 

Hubby had to ask the lady in the dealership how to drive the new car lol  We were both watching video on 'You Tube' last night 

Il definately check what the extra button is for - Got lots of paperwork / manuals so il check it out tonight. I was worried about times when you need that extra 'umph' so that would make sense.

Thats a really good idea about tucking your left foot out the way- Im going to try that later.  Its quite scary how you dont think about gear changes etc and it is second nature.

I am exactly the same though when I drive in poland initially - Putting my left hand down and whacking it on the door as I go to change gear  And even when im not driving going to the wrong side of the car to get in 

I am abit the same atm and keep bringing my hand off the steering wheel :nono: Really hoping within a week itl all become second nature.

From someone who has always driven a manual quite frankly I have found it so far quite confusing :crazy: but I can truely appreciate it must be at least equally as so going from auto to manual.

A driving licence is a driving licence at the end of the day


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I say mine is 'automatic' but actually it can be driven manually too  just to confuse people even more lol. It has no clutch (condition of my automatic license) but I can change its gears.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Milliepoochie - my automatic has an extra gear labelled Ds. Wasn't sure what it was for at first, so looked it up in the handbook, and it's extra Oomph for going up hills.

Interesting to know how it achieves that, since there are other uses for a low gear with higher revs, for instance the advice for going through a flood (common in this area) is to go slowly but use a low gear/high revs. Wasn't sure how I was going to do that in an automatic!

I admit driving my automatic is a breeze, like driving an armchair. I don't think I'd have driven the amount of time I have so far, or clocked up as many miles, on a manual. I used to get pain and aches in my clutch leg when learning (manual), plus I also get sciatica in that side, and would certainly have some tension in my shoulder from changing gear so often. So if you are older and slightly wonky like me, it's a no brainer.


----------

